# THROUGH THE EYES OF MY CAMERA



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*I thought that maybe I would start this topic to share with everyone the world of lowriding as seen through my camera lense. I will be taking/sharing pictures that I believe best represent lowriding...Gente, Pride, Familia, and the of course the cars. Please feel free to use these pics, but please give credit if they will be used for promotional use.

Johnny-73 Riviera*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Thanks for looking...more to come soon!*_


----------



## -6o4.Lunatic- (Jun 15, 2005)

u got some talent with a lens dogg


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Those black and whites are nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice pics! I like how the color came out bright!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*thank you 604, Hustler and VGP. *


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Really nice.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*More....*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*thank you dvs.*_


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Great pics. I love this pic


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 15 2005, 04:54 PM
> *Great pics. I love this pic
> 
> 
> ...


_*You know in reality I took this pic 3 times until I felt I got it right...thanks bro*_


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Los Deportados... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Great Pics Johnny! :thumbsup: 

Here's my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*More...*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*More....*_


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Your pictures bring the raw realism of lowriding not the same old long distant 64 three wheeling with some bad ass gangsters. thanx :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jun 15 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Your pictures bring the raw realism of lowriding not the same old long distant 64 three wheeling with some bad ass gangsters. thanx :biggrin:
> [snapback]3278174[/snapback]​*



_*That compliment means the world to me brother. I take responsibility for what I hope to capture through my lense, and that is the "realism". At the same time I give the utmost respect to the people and owners for allowing me to do so....*_


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

keep up the good work bro.... pics look good


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*More..

Id like to draw attention to the first one...It is of a very close
friend of mine who the night before a show was in the bed 
of his truck putting in work, not stressing about someone else
having it done. He is the defintion of a true lowrider in my book. 
And oh yeah he didnt know I was coming over and he is still khaki
down working! haha*_


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Jun 15 2005, 06:02 PM
> *keep up the good work bro.... pics look good
> [snapback]3278246[/snapback]​*



I agree......

keep up the good work stranger.........


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Jun 15 2005, 06:02 PM
> *keep up the good work bro.... pics look good
> [snapback]3278246[/snapback]​*


_*
thank you caddiridah...I do appreciate it..*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Jun 15 2005, 06:06 PM
> *I agree......
> 
> keep up the good work stranger.........
> [snapback]3278260[/snapback]​*


_*thank you soo much josie...i really appreciate that. i try really hard to capture the essence of the moment...

dont tell me about being a stranger....hahahahaha*_


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

no prob bro..... its all love....... now post more heh :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very coool meeting you .... maybe i'll pass by AZ one day....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cool pics homie.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

VERY NICE,REMINDS ME OF ELLOT GILBERT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dammm like the way they came out all bright and clear ...also like the black and white ones too....:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice pics. Keep them coming. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

73' RIVIERIA IS THA MAN!! THOSE PICS R HOTT!!! U GOT MAD-TALENT W/THA LENSE MY MAN. GOT MORE?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Yes very nicely shot and arranged. I see you from time to time at the shop calls.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i feel the life of those pics....damn good job...

alot of my lowrider arte from when i was younger were simular depictions of side angles and the grill shots, homies rollin ...like the ones you took but only in a different media.... pastels,color pencils, etc in like 36x46...

these are what i call some reall gallery worthy pics!!!!!!!!

im really fellin those pics....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I particularly like the one of the grill shot of southside's 63. Can I make a poster out of it??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 16 2005, 01:41 AM
> *I particularly like the one of the grill shot of southside's 63. Can I make a poster out of it??
> [snapback]3279727[/snapback]​*



kinkos


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I know, I was askin Johnny if i could :biggrin: 
I'm a graphic artist, just don't wanna get nobody pissed or nothing. I don't plan to use it for sale or nothing, it would be a nice poster I think.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Great pics homie...!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

good job !!!!!!!!!! keep up the great job! 

333


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

*

KILLER PICS!!!!

I GO TO ALOT OF SHOWS THROUGHOUT THE US, FROM THE WEST COAST TO THE EAST COAST AND YOUR PICS ARE SOME OF THE BEST THAT I HAVE SEEN IN A LONG TIME! THEY REALLY CAPTURE THE MEANING OF LOWRIDING, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE.*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Very nice pics and GREAT angles.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 WOW I'M APPALLED, ALL OF THESE PICS ARE FUCKING BAD ASS


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 16 2005, 07:36 AM
> *:0 WOW I'M APPALLED, ALL OF THESE PICS ARE FUCKING BAD ASS
> [snapback]3280355[/snapback]​*



GOOD JOB JOHNNY, THEY LOOK GREAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Wow....I am humbled to say the least...I didnt realize that the pics would be accepted as they have by you all. It motivates me to continue representing what is dear to me and my family, Lowriding.

Thank you Drastic, 509, Homeboyz, Huey, Str8game, Cadillacsam, 10 sack king, deeloc, showbound, cruize1, old memorieslaco, az roller, azrdr, psta, king of rimz, trina...all your comments mean alot. The greatest acceptance is that of your peers.*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

73 Riviera... these pictures are TIGHT!! If you get the chance you should post/share some MORE of your pics in 'Documenting Lowriding' (http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=179381&hl=), a thread that shares a similar spirit. 
Wonderful pics... keep documenting and sharing!! Thanks for the motivation!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 16 2005, 08:51 AM
> *73 Riviera... these pictures are TIGHT!!  If you get the chance you should post/share some MORE of your pics in 'Documenting Lowriding' (http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=179381&hl=), a thread that shares a similar spirit.
> Wonderful pics... keep documenting and sharing!!  Thanks for the motivation!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3280532[/snapback]​*


Thanks Howard. I will surely get some more over there! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

And, just a suggestion, you should create a portfolio website showcasing your photography. Its good for the culture to have such representation and it could be good for you as well (meeting people, networking, etc.). Again... wonderful photography!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

*DAMN HOMIE, YOU GOT CRAZY TALENT HOMIE. YOU NEED TO BE SOMEWHERE ON SOMEONES PAYROLL, SNAPPING REAL PICTURES, NOT THAT B.S. THAT BE SHOWING UP IN MAGAZINES TODAY, NO ABOUT LRM, BUT ALL THE MAGAZINES, DON'T TAKE THE TIME OUT TO REALLY GET THAT GREAT SHOT. PERFECTION IS YOUR CRAFT, YOUR EYES ARE YOUR TALENT, KEEP THAT SHIT UP!!!!*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 16 2005, 08:59 AM
> *And, just a suggestion, you should create a portfolio website showcasing your photography.  Its good for the culture to have such representation and it could be good for you as well (meeting people, networking, etc.).  Again... wonderful photography!!
> [snapback]3280569[/snapback]​*


_*I think after seeing the response on this thread I just might....good idea bro!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 16 2005, 09:38 AM
> *DAMN HOMIE, YOU GOT CRAZY TALENT HOMIE.  YOU NEED TO BE SOMEWHERE ON SOMEONES PAYROLL, SNAPPING REAL PICTURES, NOT THAT B.S. THAT BE SHOWING UP IN MAGAZINES TODAY, NO ABOUT LRM, BUT ALL THE MAGAZINES, DON'T TAKE THE TIME OUT TO REALLY GET THAT GREAT SHOT.  PERFECTION IS YOUR CRAFT, YOUR EYES ARE YOUR TALENT, KEEP THAT SHIT UP!!!!
> [snapback]3280680[/snapback]​*



_*thanks bro...you know that most magazines i have approached wont even respond to me...but hey ill keep snapping...*_


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Like homie said through your shit up, you got talents.


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice flicks carnal...What type of camera were you using? I am a bit of an amateur shutterbug myself :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 16 2005, 12:40 PM
> *I think after seeing the response on this thread I just might....good idea bro!
> [snapback]3280692[/snapback]​*


Let me know if you need any help (graphic/web design)...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

love the pictures esp the black and white ones! you have real talent. keep it up!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 16 2005, 12:43 PM
> *
> thanks bro...you know that most magazines i have approached wont even respond to me...but hey ill keep snapping...
> [snapback]3280719[/snapback]​*


Know why? Probably because you're out West... there's SOOO much lowriding going on and, likewise, there are a lot of photographers shooting. Over here, where there's not as much and the culture less likely to have the attention of the photographers. Make sense? So I don't think its a commentary on your talent.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jun 16 2005, 09:50 AM
> *Nice flicks carnal...What type of camera were you using? I am a bit of an amateur shutterbug myself  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3280760[/snapback]​*


Its a 6.1 Meg Kodak...some earlier pics were taken with a 3.1 meg ifyou can believe that...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jun 16 2005, 09:50 AM
> *Nice flicks carnal...What type of camera were you using? I am a bit of an amateur shutterbug myself  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3280760[/snapback]​*


ugh..double post


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*thank brn eyz, dirty, and Howard. I think I will take you up on the offer for help!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*ok time for some more pics...*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*more*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*and my son admiring his newly customized ride that we did together. He is my
angel and guiding light..*_


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

DAMN THOSE R SOME TIGHT PIX.GET W THIS DUDE ABBIE SOLAREZ ON YHIS SITE.HE TAKES PIX 4 STREET CUSTOM MAYB HE CAN HOOK U UP.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

MUCH PROPS HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks Finest...thanks Big Ray!!!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

true friendships are priceless  Behind the 3 guys in this pic there are 3 beautiful rides


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

say homie do you got a website or somthing cause the pix in here are tight keep up the good work homie. you got more of that trokita of your friends thats my dream ride i cant wait till i get my hands on one


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

nice pics.....the best are the ones from the heart.....not staged shots...and you do a good job...and that's coming from someone that's been doing this for years.........


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

NICE WORK JONNY CANT WAIT TILL WE DO THE PHOTO SHOOT IT SHOULD BE SOON


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nickles only_@Jun 16 2005, 04:48 PM
> *say homie do you got a website or somthing cause the pix in  here are tight keep up the good work homie. you got more of that trokita of your friends thats my dream ride i cant wait till i get my hands on one
> [snapback]3282255[/snapback]​*


sorry i dont have a website, but i really think im gonna develop one here real soon due to the response on this thread...i will take some more pics of the trokita as soon as i can get him to let me! :0 

thanks for the kind words..keep that dream alive.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Jun 16 2005, 04:56 PM
> *NICE WORK JONNY CANT WAIT TILL WE DO THE PHOTO SHOOT IT SHOULD BE SOON
> [snapback]3282309[/snapback]​*


thanx mike...hey i cant wait!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jun 16 2005, 04:55 PM
> *nice pics.....the best are the ones from the heart.....not staged shots...and you do a good job...and that's coming from someone that's been doing this for years.........
> [snapback]3282301[/snapback]​*


thank you toro...i know you have been around for a long time. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 16 2005, 06:07 PM
> *thank you toro...i know you have been around for a long time. thanks for the advice.
> [snapback]3282337[/snapback]​*


I'll be in Pheonix July 20th or 21st for a photoshoot...if you wanna shoot the shit..hehehe....hit me up......I"ll be there for 2 days before heading out to Houston.....


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

the black and white pics are cool as hell


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 15 2005, 06:09 PM
> *thank you soo much josie...i really appreciate that. i try really hard to capture the essence of the moment...
> 
> dont tell me about being a stranger....hahahahaha
> [snapback]3278276[/snapback]​*



I think I need to give you a call at work........LOL


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

*FIRME JALE CARNAL!!!!!*

All your pics came out beautiful!! And gracias for the compliment you gave..... All I got to say is that you are the true definition of what the lowriding lifestyle is all about, Carnal.....


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Like everyone says great work, as far as trying to work with magazines, I don't know what kind of degree they perfer their photographers to have. You might want to look into some schooling if you have not already. More of our gente need to further their education beyond high school.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics keep it up


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 16 2005, 03:45 PM
> *true friendships are priceless    Behind the 3 guys in this pic there are 3 beautiful rides
> 
> 
> ...



DOnt forget DANNY lol thats probably ath his house


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im just like you i take pics of some weird stuff all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51TROKITA_@Jun 16 2005, 09:51 PM
> *FIRME JALE CARNAL!!!!!
> 
> All your pics came out beautiful!!  And gracias for the compliment you gave..... All I got to say is that you are the true definition of what the lowriding lifestyle is all about, Carnal.....
> [snapback]3283546[/snapback]​*


its all you Tony!! thanks homie..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*thanks twinn, supersport, tufly, and Mr Impala!!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 17 2005, 12:11 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3284101[/snapback]​*


_*cool pics Brent...thanks for sharing, i particularly like the boats...*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*two more pics i took this morning...

two young brothers in a 72 Monte at a gas station*_


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics. Glad I looked in here.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Really Nice Pictures Bro....You have a real sharp eye. The black and white pictures are excellent...Keep up the good work homie

:thumbsup: Much love to your talent :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice shots john john.......i see that you are a multi-talented artist bro.......that is good.......keep up the great work bro

paz


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

very nice pics.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Hey Notorious, Ogbrkboy, and 86TXMONTE...thanks for the comments..ill keep trying..thanx again...*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jun 17 2005, 12:31 PM
> *nice shots john john.......i see that you are a multi-talented artist bro.......that is good.......keep up the great work bro
> 
> paz
> [snapback]3286469[/snapback]​*


_*Hey brother, thanks alot. I am well aware how serious our gente and cultura is to you, with respect to that I take your comments to heart. I cant wait to ride in with Disco Daze and Dippinits 63!!! :0 :0 ....*_


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

not any more important to me than it is to you bro.......:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 17 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Hey brother, thanks alot. I am well aware how serious our gente and cultura is to you, with respect to that I take your comments to heart. I cant wait to ride in with Disco Daze and Dippinits 63!!! :0  :0 ....
> [snapback]3286598[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jun 17 2005, 01:05 PM
> *not any more important to me than it is to you bro.......:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3286630[/snapback]​*


_*very true....very true....*_


----------



## chelita (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 


Hey 73 Riviera I especially love the pics in b/w ! they are so nice you know, not anybody can take pictures like that! Keep Up the Great work!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chelita_@Jun 17 2005, 01:11 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> Hey 73 Riviera I especially love these pics ! they are so nice you know,  not anybody can take pictures like that! Keep Up the Great work!
> [snapback]3286653[/snapback]​*


_*thank you.*_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: Tight Pics Johnny..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Your a good photographer homie


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Hey whats up Knightstalker!!! Thanks BA!*_


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 17 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I cant wait to ride in with Disco Daze and Dippinits 63!!! :0  :0 ....
> [snapback]3286598[/snapback]​*



Ride in???? Chale, ur gonna drive it .......... while I'm drinkin my tall can :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 17 2005, 02:29 PM
> *Ride in???? Chale, ur gonna drive it  .......... while I'm drinkin my tall can :biggrin:
> [snapback]3286774[/snapback]​*


ill tell you what..you drive mine listening to Good Times and Ill drive yours listening to Riconcito :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 17 2005, 03:35 PM
> *ill tell you what..you drive mine listening to Good Times and Ill drive yours listening to Riconcito  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3286798[/snapback]​*



sorry, john john, I only drive Impalas :0 



j/p, imma drive yours and Baghdady's _._._._._._ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

speaking of Baghdady, call the wifey so she can plug in the charger for the batteries. I know you do not want to wait one more day..




sorry off topic, back to the pictures through the eyes of Johnny' camera


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

speaking of Baghdady, call the wifey so she can plug in the charger for the batteries. I know you do not want to wait one more day..




sorry off topic, back to the pictures through the eyes of Johnny' camera


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

speaking of Baghdady, call the wifey so she can plug in the charger for the batteries. I know you do not want to wait one more day..




sorry off topic, back to the pictures through the eyes of Johnny' camera


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 17 2005, 02:45 PM
> *speaking of Baghdady, call the wifey so she can plug in the charger for the batteries. I know you do not want to wait one more day..
> sorry off topic, back to the pictures through the eyes of Johnny' camera
> [snapback]3286856[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: I already asked someone to do that, hopefully they will be good :cheesy: 

You guys EVER come to my neck of the woods and i will give you the keys so you can go out and paint the town  

TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

great pics bro....keep up the work and it will all pay off!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

GREAT PICS JOHNNY KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: through the eyes of Seths lens...



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2005, 08:09 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Nacho's 2005 "TEQUILA GOLD"
> ...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Great topic, theres some beautiful pictures. Youre a very cool induvidual Johnny, for also being interested in all the other aspects of lowridin like the people and the lifestyle, not just the cars! I pm-ed this guy once for some info about impala`s and before i knew it he arranged for us to go see the gypsy rose, all the lifestyle rides and other lowriders of that caliber, this summer man :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this summer! You have no idea how much i appriciate to get a chance like that :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Really, really good photos. I like how you get photos not just of the cars but the whole culture and all the aspects of lowridin. Really nice pics. Keep it up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 18 2005, 12:17 AM
> *:biggrin: through the eyes of Seths lens...
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Excellent pics Johnny! One day you will be able to shoot quality as good as me! HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAA!!!!!!! j/k!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

some of you guys are excellent photographers!!! 

i like to take pics of scenery and scemery with cars in'em...and if there was a pretty lady around...throw her in there too!!!

i just need a decent cam!!!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

the pics are like poetry.........
it makes me feel like writing a little something.........
good work & keep posting pics there beautiful.......


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

bro, thats some damn nice photography there!
you got talent man!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Very nice pics and GREAT angles.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*evey time i stop in here i continue to see an appreciation for what im trying to accomplish with my camera....thank you for your comments and support...had i known what the response was going to be i woul dhave posted much earlier....

thank you all!

hey sixoneforlife...yeah buddy im gonna grow up and be like you *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Very nice pics johnny. I think the shots of the people are the best, those are moments that will never happen again. a car can have it's picture taken by ten thousand cameras and look the same in every shot, but with people, youre capturing a unique moment every time the shutter closes.

Myself, I like to take pics of architecture and whatnot, more than cars.
It seems to speak to me more for some reason.

I see alot of beauty in pics like these, I dunno if others do or not though.

I took these pics on a day trip like 3 weeks ago.

[attachmentid=194070]

[attachmentid=194076]

[attachmentid=194077]


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

great pics johnny, I bought a digital camera the other day so I can take good pics. havent took any pics of cars yet, just the kids


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

COOL PICS HOMIE!!!!!!!!! I WOULD LOVE YOU TO SHOOT MY SHOP!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

really!? you name the time and ill try to arrange getting back out there to Cali! i do know ill be out there the weekend of the 17th, maybe we can work something out?


----------



## sexy raiderette (Jun 17, 2005)

wow! excellent work on the black and whites! i love those best. the others are great too. i think the black and white pics always bring out the true beauty in the subject matter because you are not distracted by the colors of the vehicles. AWESOME! as a photog myself i can appreciate your work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumbs up :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a couple of my boy's Riviera for you 73Riviera... don't know if you want us all posting pics in your thread but it sticks with your theme of using your lens to accomplish something more than JUST pictures. Thanks for the inspiration!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




























And then, what it's ALL ABOUT... the relationships that are formed while lowriding!! 










PS- I'm serious about your portfolio site... hit me up if you need any help with it. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Great Topic, Johnny.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

chevy


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jun 19 2005, 03:43 PM
> *COOL PICS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!  I WOULD LOVE YOU TO SHOOT MY SHOP!!!
> [snapback]3294466[/snapback]​*



man scooty dont get johnny all hyped up that u have a shop ....you dont have a shop dont be lieing craig ..i


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

well this aint near ass good as yours but i was trying ...
this is a pic i took of the players undercarrigae at the ss 1stime out ....i had a disposable ..


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Only had time to post one today....*_


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

;/


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

nice pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

"Promoting Unity Among LowRiders"


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## civicterror (Jul 9, 2003)

Who cares....

This is about Johnny's pics and he's doing a great job !!!
I wil post some of my pics tonight when i'm home.

Some other pics from me can be seen on tuningscene

Unfortunatly there aren't any lowriders on this site yet :angry:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Johnny, you have some talent. Here are a few I took.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

another one


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Thank you Al for sharing your pics...those Lifestyle rides are looking wonderful, as usual!! :biggrin: 

Hey Civic-thanks.

RedDog!-nice pics, the pic of Gabe on his knees was really cool...

I hope that this topic remains one that promotes the sense of pride in our familia, gente, and cars. *_


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Here's another one :biggrin: Not centered, trying to capture the fountain.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 21 2005, 09:38 AM
> *Here's another one :biggrin: Not centered, trying to capture the fountain.
> [snapback]3301690[/snapback]​*


 what great pic....thats my boy Tony looking OG as usual...hahahaha


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thx Johnny. Great topic, and hope to see you in San Diego.


----------



## 85GRIDE (Mar 11, 2003)

Beautiful! Simply Beautiful!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85GRIDE_@Jun 21 2005, 12:24 PM
> *Beautiful! Simply Beautiful!
> [snapback]3302401[/snapback]​*


thanks 85GRIDE!!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jun 21 2005, 07:53 AM
> *Johnny, you have some talent. Here are a few I took.
> [snapback]3301283[/snapback]​*


how beautiful........


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*yeah those pics were cool huh!!*_


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 22 2005, 10:33 AM
> *?
> [snapback]3306364[/snapback]​*


_*very nice...i love the angle on this pic...the symmetry is what i find beautiful, nice work right there Al!*_


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

love this one, are you 1, calling aliens, or 2, looking for ufo's... lol


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

LOL, wish I could show the car and girl in the photo shoot, but I can't. 
You guys will have to wait for the next issue of LRM.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

ok, i'll join the fun...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

My buddy, Truucha.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

small fisheye lens adapted to the kodak camara hehehe...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I won second place two years ago with this picture in this contest in italy boohahahaha. Not bad huh? They said the middle part needed to be more straight... if I would had done that, they would had given me 1st place... :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Free Mezcal and tepache anyone?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Very nice pics, Nacho.


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

This is a cool picture...Something about the black clay artesania of Oaxaca.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I won 3rd place with this one... "stairway to heaven"...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

1st burn the piñas









next you grind them...









next you cook the pulp and it becomes mezcal...









Oh, this is my uncles Mezcal factory, so I get my Mezcal straight 100% pure... Right dippinit? :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*thanks for sharing Nacho...very interesting view of the tierra using the fisheye lense...very interesting...thanks again bro...oh by the way if an invite to go down to mexico doesnt come my way imma have to send a filipino hit squad out there to get you...and oh yeah i dont ever wanna know what happened in the pool at 2 in the morning at B's house....  *_


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Church built ontop of the Mitla ruins.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

nice pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pictures of Oaxaca, Nacho :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I was thinking of visiting this summer for the ongo festival and the danza azteca, let me know what else to catch there................


THIS IS FOR THE PEOPLE OF THE SUN


----------



## Suzy (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 22 2005, 11:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pics... love the dancers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jun 22 2005, 04:12 PM
> *Nice pictures of Oaxaca, Nacho :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I was thinking of visiting this summer for the ongo festival and the danza azteca, let me know what else to catch there................
> THIS IS FOR THE PEOPLE OF THE SUN
> [snapback]3307699[/snapback]​*



Damn, I never knew there was an hongo festival hahaha... Definitely there is no danza azteca bro, we are Zapotec people not aztec. If there is such a thing as an hongo festival, it would be in Huatla de Jimenez, up in the Mazateco region, it would most likely be dedicated to Maria Sabina, the highest priest. She has now passed away but damn, she's would still be considered the best.


July 15 is when the party starts with the Calenda of the Virgen del Carmen Alto. From there all festivities break lose and OMG, bad ass parades and all. Lunes del Cerro a.k.a. La Guelaguetza takes place on monday of course and boy, that is bad ass... food everywhere, people everywhere, open air auditorium on top of the mountain, close to the observatory, just hectic but beautiful. You can have your caldo de res, your empanadas de san antonino, empanadas de flor de calabaza, birria de chivo, etc... You can try drinking indigenous drinks made 100% of cacao. Visits ruins, go visit my house which is now being converted into a 4 star hotel. It has a swimming pool, restaurant, HUGE hall, bar, etc... very nice and relaxful, its in Mitla, its the only top $ project there at the moment. It's across the street from the Museum that the governor of Oaxaca bought... Yep, close ties to the gov't in my fam LOL... So yeah, if you go hit me up, i'll tell you where to stay and all... 


Nacho


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suzy_@Jun 22 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Very nice pics... love the dancers! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3307728[/snapback]​*



gracias suzy, what's your last name? I had a friend named suzy a long time ago that moved to where you are living  :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Gracias Nacho, I will defenitly let you know when I am planning a trip :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Is there no Tolteca people in Oaxaca that do danza :dunno: :dunno: 
Is Hotel Don Cenobio in Oaxaca????????


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jun 22 2005, 07:04 PM
> *Gracias Nacho, I will defenitly let you know when I am planning a trip :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Is there no Tolteca people in Oaxaca that do danza :dunno:  :dunno:
> Is Hotel Don Cenobio in Oaxaca????????
> [snapback]3308509[/snapback]​*




Nope, no toltecas... Oaxaca has the following to major races which are:

Zapotecos
Mixtecos
Mazatecos
Chocho's
Chinanteco
Chatinos
Chontales
triques
Mixe's
I think there's some other races there, but the biggest onces were Zapotecos and Mixtecos.


Part of my family, from my grandfather side are Zapotecos del Valle; they also speak Zapoteco. There 1st language was actually zapoteco, however, my cousins 1st language and all is now spanish and zapoteco. My grandfather new two or three different zapoteco languages.


p.s. Hotel Don Cenobio isn't finished yet bro. The commercial zone, Hall, bar, and restaurant are finished. Some rooms are finished, but more rooms and suites need to be finished to be fully operatable as an hotel bro. I will gladly let you know when we have everything finished in the hotel. Believe me, you'll like what my uncle did with it. He kept original adobe walls, etc... so the hall and certain places of the hotel will look like a museum... It will be the only 4 star hotel outside of the city of Oaxaca. We are 1 mile away from the ruins of Mitla, original name "mitlan" lugar/ciudad de los muertos in Zapotec. Believe me, Don Cenobio will be the shit, not just bc it belongs to my family, but bc when i was working there two years ago, I was giving tours of the property to different people, germans, frenchies, 1 american family, and multiple mexican travelors, and believe me, all of them said that when they come back to Oaxaca, they will stay there instead of in the city...


Nacho


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

the hall from Don Cenobio. We rented this hall to a mezcalero family from Matatlan. Funny shit is that Matatlan and Mitla are two towns that are close by, yet none of them visit each other, personal hate, or what not. However this building was the 1st time matatecos came into mitla, so even the mitleños were like WHOA!!! lol


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

yes, in murals we believe... not posted frames :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I took this picture from the old dinning room (restaurant presently) towards the outside... Original floor is 80 years old or more... the pila by the straightaway floor is around the same age... right is the pool, far right is the bar.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: as some police offers and some judiciales and some mexican DEA people said... Chingado, es un paraiso en un pueblo solitario hahaha...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

PARTY TIME!!!

nice thing about being in charge of the property like I was that year, is that, I get all the free mezcal drinks I want boohahahaha. 

or...
breakfast: Don Nacho, que gusta de desayunar... HMMMM damn, I miss that hahaha. Un jugo de papaya con naranja, y una fruta de ensalada, y unas entomatadas... OMG i'm hungry now hahaha


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

City house... this is going to be one of the windows on the second floor house... The city house is around 200 years old and had in one point in time, 34 rooms. Now it has 4 houses, three of them are two story homes, and then around 20 offices... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is some of my cousion's pics they are old.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: house #2


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

we can have a layitlow fieldtrip here... LOL


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

No more Mexico pics, PLEASE.
Lets see some cars!


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Johnny, we known each other for 2 years and you never mentioned you like to take pictures! Lol whats up wit dat man dont be ashamed of your game. I'm feeling it, Phoenix has a real cool lowrider vibe in the whole city I'm sure it isnt hard to find inspiration all around you


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

There are some really nice pictures on this thread...I would love to have a print of this one in my home, are there any available?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Jun 23 2005, 12:36 AM
> *Johnny, we known each other for 2 years and you never mentioned you like to take pictures! Lol whats up wit dat man dont be ashamed of your game. I'm feeling it, Phoenix has a real cool lowrider vibe in the whole city I'm sure it isnt hard to find inspiration all around you
> [snapback]3309556[/snapback]​*


_*I have really focused this past year on tightening up my skills. thanks for the props, coming from guys like you that is a big compliment. yeah you wouldnt believe how much there is around me here...sometimes im driving along and shout out loud i have to shoot that guy and his car...and my wife is like awe man here we go again..hahahaha...hey pm me *_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jun 22 2005, 08:56 PM
> *Here is some of my cousion's pics they are old.
> 
> 
> ...


_*wondeful!!wonderful!!!wonderful!! this style is right on in my opinion...thanks for sharing...great work!*_


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 23 2005, 08:41 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3310479[/snapback]​*


_*right on brent!! good job!*_


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: im bored lol


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

now im really bored


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: ok im done i was just bored and checked the oil lmao i should sell my 59 on ebay im sure some sucker would think its real lol


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Always did like this pic


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 23 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Always did like this pic
> [snapback]3310662[/snapback]​*


_*hmmm..interesting...i wonder what the dialouge was....*_


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

LOL, I think it was staged.
Unlike this one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 23 2005, 10:25 AM
> *hmmm..interesting...... I take nude pics tambien, if anyone wants me to fotograf their vieja  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3310678[/snapback]​*



ur crazy bro... I'll take my own, thanks


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 23 2005, 10:13 AM
> *ur crazy bro... I'll take my own, thanks
> [snapback]3310864[/snapback]​*


_*pinche brandon...your crazy bro!!*_


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I have a picture of me that the governor of Oaxaca took of me when i was holding the torito serrano above my head during the carnival of el lunes del cerro...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 23 2005, 10:13 AM
> *ur crazy bro... I'll take my own, thanks
> [snapback]3310864[/snapback]​*



dude next time you come to my house bring my clothes from your house, shit we ran out your house so fast I forgot my clothes, that's why I never stay at a house other than mine, i'm lucky I brought myself hahahaa... 

Hmmm... HEY BBQ at my house next weekend... July 3 or 4


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*ok back to some pics...*_


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

in glowing cars we believe...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

playing ma BLUE GUITAAAAAWR!!! hahaha


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 23 2005, 11:56 AM
> *dude next time you come to my house bring my clothes from your house, shit we ran out your house so fast I forgot my clothes, that's why I never stay at a house other than mine, i'm lucky I brought myself hahahaa...
> 
> Hmmm... HEY BBQ at my house next weekend... July 3 or 4
> [snapback]3311380[/snapback]​*



DAMMM NACHO THATS SOUND GAY BRO....
WUTS UP WITH THAT ..LOL...

WASSUP NACHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## GLENDALE GRL (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 23 2005, 11:56 AM
> *dude next time you come to my house bring my clothes from your house, shit we ran out your house so fast I forgot my clothes, that's why I never stay at a house other than mine, i'm lucky I brought myself hahahaa...
> 
> Hmmm... HEY BBQ at my house next weekend... July 3 or 4
> [snapback]3311380[/snapback]​*



:scrutinize:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

DAMN I THINK NACHOS ENJOYING THIS TOPIC


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*I know I started this started this topic to post my personal photos...sorry i havent posted more....here are four more that I took recently...*_





































_*thanks again to all of you who have taken the time to stop in and post your comments and pictures...*_


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 23 2005, 12:56 PM
> *dude next time you come to my house bring my clothes from your house, shit we ran out your house so fast I forgot my clothes, that's why I never stay at a house other than mine, i'm lucky I brought myself hahahaa...
> 
> Hmmm... HEY BBQ at my house next weekend... July 3 or 4
> [snapback]3311380[/snapback]​*




:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful land and hotel, I am glad it is staying in your family indigenas, Nacho. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Jun 22 2005, 10:59 PM
> *No more Mexico pics, PLEASE.
> Lets see some cars!
> [snapback]3309493[/snapback]​*


SoRRy Bro :angry: :angry: 
Try and understand that this is were our inspiration to build unique cars and bikes comes from, like it did to build pyrimids and scuptures....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
or even to capture the emotion of lowriding ina picture or mural.

I don't mean to turn Jonny's topic into something else , so ill hit you up later Nacho. 
Great pictures jonny, maybe i will start posting some of mine :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Little neighborhood homie..check out his expression.*_











_*The vato standing to the side is on the "lookout"....*_


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jun 23 2005, 01:16 PM
> *OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful land and hotel, I am glad it is staying in your family indigenas, Nacho. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3311724[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: shit the government has been trying to take this land from my grandfather for 10-20 years. Now, bro, its a whole new psych for the town of Mitla. My uncle brought in the 1st bank, Bancomer or banamex, now he is working with another bank. I still think its bad ass though bc my family, i.e. my uncle and aunt have been changing the mentallity of that town little by little. At 1st people thought that they were chilangos, now that they know that they are from the Moreno family the town has been like F_CK eh... lol Lots of hate going on against the project by the town, but fuck them, we want our last name to keep on being the biggest last name in that part of the state. :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

NICE PICS AGAIN JOHNNY ..THE BLACK AND WHITE LOOK WAY BETTER AND THEY ALSO HAVE LIL FEELING IN THEM....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:
Photo taken my Corey of Individuals


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 23 2005, 04:52 PM
> *NICE PICS AGAIN JOHNNY ..THE BLACK AND WHITE LOOK WAY BETTER AND THEY ALSO HAVE LIL FEELING IN THEM....
> 
> 
> [snapback]3312666[/snapback]​*


_*yeah that has been the consistent...most people here are liking the black and whites...

thanks huey!!*_


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: Johnny


I hope I can post this pic up? One of my favorites...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 24 2005, 10:08 AM
> *:thumbsup: Johnny
> I hope I can post this pic up? One of my favorites...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
wow....the reflection sure does give a surreal effect to that pic...thanks for sharing Vegas


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks for the props... You got some beautiful pictures man :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Another personal favorite...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I prefer takin pics at nite...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*real settings...real cars...thanks vegas!*_


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

One, two more??


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

*Johnny, Here's a pic of my Riv. from the Streetlow shoot. Al*


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

* CustomRodder Mag*


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jun 25 2005, 07:08 AM
> *Johnny, Here's a pic of my Riv. from the Streetlow shoot. Al
> [snapback]3318787[/snapback]​*


*


the origional newlife riviera :biggrin: *


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jun 24 2005, 11:11 PM
> * CustomRodder Mag
> [snapback]3318796[/snapback]​*


*SWEET RIVI!!    *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a couple more of Augie's Riviera we took yesterday...


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 25 2005, 12:23 AM
> *the origional newlife riviera  :biggrin:   Hey Joost you are correct this is the original Riv owned by my uncle Butch who was the Pres of NEWLIFE Car Club the big brother of LIFESTYLE Car Club. Thanks for the acknowledgement!  Al
> [snapback]3318993[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Hey Al...good to see you on here...What a great/big surprise!!!! Thanks for posting those pics, one of them is on my desktop.....Ill see you in three weeks brother!!!*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

is that you albert???........... i didn't know you posted on here bro.....new member....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jun 24 2005, 10:08 PM
> *Johnny, Here's a pic of my Riv. from the Streetlow shoot. Al
> [snapback]3318787[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jun 27 2005, 08:45 AM
> *is that you albert???........... i didn't know you posted on here bro.....new member....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3326535[/snapback]​*


yeah check out it huh...straight OG posting!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

yup yup.........i see abel in here once in a while.....they are pretty good friends too...


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 27 2005, 07:54 AM
> *yeah check out it huh...straight OG posting!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3326569[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Q-vole carnales...My boss just caught me looking at the ficks. He likededed the spider shot :biggrin: 

Keep the flicks coming


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao: .................."BUSTED".............:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jun 27 2005, 08:10 AM
> *Q-vole carnales...My boss just caught me looking at the ficks. He likededed the spider shot  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep the flicks coming
> [snapback]3326638[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jun 27 2005, 09:10 AM
> *Q-vole carnales...My boss just caught me looking at the ficks. He likededed the spider shot  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep the flicks coming
> [snapback]3326638[/snapback]​*


hey at least he was cool about it...ooohhhhh busted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for those kind words :uh: lol...One of our techs also busted me checking out these pics last week. We got to talking about old school cameras, and he offered to sell me his Pentax manual camera that he used back in the day. I might pick it up if the price is right... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jun 27 2005, 09:52 AM
> *Thanks for those kind words  :uh:  lol...One of our techs also busted me checking out these pics last week. We got to talking about old school cameras, and he offered to sell me his Pentax manual camera that he used back in the day. I might pick it up if the price is right... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3326841[/snapback]​*


you know that Pentax models have always been great for me...My first camera was a Nikon Fe2, but I learned alot on the old Pentax M series...I still own two pentax models...a k1000 and an M series...


----------



## civicterror (Jul 9, 2003)

Here are some of my pics i promised to take this weekend.
They are taken on Automaxx summer edition, the Netherlands


















































































I'm the one on the right.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

where are the pics of Joost!


----------



## civicterror (Jul 9, 2003)

He didn't fit on the photo's hahaha...

Before i could take some pictures of him and his ride he went away to get the bbq


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 27 2005, 09:18 PM
> *where are the pics of Joost!
> [snapback]3327711[/snapback]​*




:rofl: :nono:


----------



## low springs (Jun 11, 2005)

73 Riviera....you should put up a website and look into making some of your pics into posters. get yourself a little booth and sell your art work.

if you get a websit lete me know and i will add you to my links page.

your work is excellent. keep it up. :biggrin:


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm diggin the *XICANO ARTES *logo, Carnal!!!!!


:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low springs_@Jun 27 2005, 04:50 PM
> *73 Riviera....you should put up a website and look into making some of your pics into posters. get yourself a little booth and sell your art work.
> 
> if you get a websit lete me know and i will add you to my links page.
> ...


good idea bro..thanks for the props..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> I'm diggin the *XICANO ARTES *logo, Carnal!!!!!
> :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:
> [snapback]3329958[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> _*You like that huh..hahahaha...thanks tony!*_


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Your photos are kool and have diversity to them. Keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I confiscated Johnny's camera last night and went through his library of pics. Let's take a look what I saw through the eyes of HIS camera, shall we? :biggrin: 

I see he likes the zoo...










Hmmm....Strange..a trip to NASA interesting...










A visit to the Xtreme Games....










A new family on their way home with there first purchased television..










Excellent pics Johnny! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

HAHAHA. Damn I just laughed out loud at work :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



damn what else is on Johnny's Camera :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

OH SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: johnny said he was gonna start doing weddings but he needs to work on his lighting at least he told em to smile


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

BTC deciding who is going to stripe Certified Gangster :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that pic dont look right!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

man you fools had to go and tweak my topic out...damn freaks! surprised it lasted this long...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*well back to the serious stuff...two pictures I took of my carnals after some backyard boogeying we did last night!!!*_


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 29 2005, 12:35 PM
> *BTC deciding who is going to stripe Certified Gangster :0
> [snapback]3338215[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jun 29 2005, 09:44 AM
> *well back to the serious stuff...two pictures I took of my carnals after some backyard boogeying we did last night!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Johnny is that Jaboc and his truck?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 24 2005, 10:08 AM
> *:thumbsup: Johnny
> I hope I can post this pic up? One of my favorites...
> 
> ...


Pimp Tha System


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Jun 29 2005, 05:20 PM
> *Pimp Tha System
> [snapback]3340890[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: You aint shit ese 


Just fuckin witcha


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Love this topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are these pics through the eyes of your camera


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Excellent good quality pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

my wife holding one of are sons, thought it would be a good pic.


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

little smaller


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

familia is always a good topic bro...............:thumbsup: ........which indian tribe bro......


> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Jun 30 2005, 11:31 AM
> *little smaller
> [snapback]3345546[/snapback]​*


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

[attachmentid=202944]
LITTLE FIRE IN ARIZONA


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMAGIC_@Jun 30 2005, 01:07 PM
> *[attachmentid=202944]
> LITTLE FIRE IN ARIZONA
> [snapback]3345707[/snapback]​*


NICE PICS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo+Jun 23 2005, 02:59 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a thread for the Mexico pics/stories... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=186969
I know you all have some... 73 Riviera?


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 22 2005, 11:14 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna get tattoo of this statue.


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

Straight outta East L.A.  

Might be on it's way to AZ......

Make it happen....Johnny!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

you got it Al, i will work my magic! you will owe me some 5.20s in the end!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jul 2 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Straight outta East L.A.
> 
> Might be on it's way to AZ......
> ...



:thumbsup: any more pics?


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

Couple more


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

fuckin clean thanx :worship:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

here you go Angelica


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Clean Trey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

these pics were taken last year after a cruise through downtown amsterdam


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

Roll'n across the SydneyHarbour bridge in a 61 Bubble takin pix.........


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 7 2005, 06:53 PM
> *here you go Angelica
> [snapback]3378134[/snapback]​*


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 24 2005, 12:37 PM
> *One, two more??
> 
> 
> ...


 hey mini me?


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 7 2005, 09:27 PM
> *these pics were taken last year after a cruise through downtown amsterdam
> 
> 
> ...


WoW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAkes me want to cruise in Amsterdam. :biggrin: :biggrin: I can pretend i am Burt Renolyds


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

hahaha burt reynolds? :biggrin: 

well actually we took a australian homie who was in amsterdam for vacation and showed him the city, if you come over we can do the same thing


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 8 2005, 10:34 AM
> *hahaha burt reynolds?  :biggrin:
> 
> well actually we took a australian homie who was in amsterdam for vacation and showed him the city, if you come over we can do the same thing
> [snapback]3382269[/snapback]​*


Thanx Joost :cheesy: :cheesy: That would be sick kicking it in Amsterdam with some lowriders.
I my hit you up in a year :biggrin: when i stop putting all my money into the low and tattoos.

Hit me up Whenever you come to L.A and i'll show you the real spots to kick it and cruise, with one of the biggest and oldest car clubs. :0 :0


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Jul 2 2005, 12:03 PM
> *I'm gonna get tattoo of this statue.
> [snapback]3354741[/snapback]​*


Don't forget to reserch what it means and represents   
The Mexicas had alot of scuptures or funeral urns representing the dead, worriers (palabras), or Gods. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jul 8 2005, 07:43 PM
> *Thanx Joost :cheesy:  :cheesy:  That would be sick kicking it in Amsterdam with some lowriders.
> I my hit you up in a year  :biggrin: when i stop putting all my money into the low and tattoos.
> 
> ...



I know about the dukes, thats some true old school :biggrin: Actually im in LA in 5 days :biggrin: I was invited by johnny who started this topic! Im pretty sure ill be hooked once im there and want to go every year, think i have to decide next year if itll be the japan supershow or LA again. But seriously, if you`d like to have a vacation in amsterdam, dont hesitate to ask i can help you with alot of things!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i didnt make this pic but i think it should definitly be in this topic, talk about a pic saying more then a 1000 words


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jul 2 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Straight outta East L.A.
> 
> Might be on it's way to AZ......
> ...




Albert....this is Abel... where you been ese?

Pm me with your number HOMIE!!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 8 2005, 11:54 AM
> *I know about the dukes, thats some true old school  :biggrin: Actually im in LA in 5 days  :biggrin: I was invited by johnny who started this topic! Im pretty sure ill be hooked once im there and want to go every year, think i have to decide next year if itll be the japan supershow or LA again. But seriously, if you`d like to have a vacation in amsterdam, dont hesitate to ask i can help you with alot of things!
> [snapback]3382688[/snapback]​*


Good looking out joost,


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 8 2005, 04:30 PM
> *Albert....this is Abel... where you been ese?
> 
> Pm me with your number HOMIE!!
> [snapback]3383256[/snapback]​*


Well well well.... look who decided to join us! Your lady has you on lock down from LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn joost

you will make som pics over there ?

and don;t forget to represent unity netherlands  


can;t wait till i have enough cash to go to L.A. :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 8 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Well well well.... look who decided to join us! Your lady has you on lock down from LIL.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3383588[/snapback]​*



Hi....

Im back


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 8 2005, 05:04 PM
> *Hi....
> 
> Im back
> [snapback]3383768[/snapback]​*



Don't you own that car Fantasia???


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 8 2005, 06:12 PM
> *Don't you own that car Fantasia???
> [snapback]3383808[/snapback]​*


Nah, he just owns the movie on DVD.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 9 2005, 12:49 AM
> *Nah, he just owns the movie on DVD.
> [snapback]3383993[/snapback]​*




hhaha


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

dont let this topic die :angry: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

What's up Abel!!!!

Just got back from Arizona....I bought a pad out there but, Still work in L.A.... Talk about a commute!!!... 

I just joined the site and trip out on all the peeps...I'm really getting a kick out of the Lifestyle posts...I posted some old pic's of our cars...Funny saw one that looked just like yours???????
:roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LSTYLER_@Jul 10 2005, 07:59 PM
> *What's up Abel!!!!
> 
> Just got back from Arizona....I bought a pad out there but, Still work in L.A.... Talk about a commute!!!...
> ...



Man...

They let anybody on this website...I called you and left my #...wheres those pics?

You have one that looks like my orange pinto?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 8 2005, 04:49 PM
> *Nah, he just owns the movie on DVD.
> [snapback]3383993[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

Damn Abel I thought it was blue :0 

Man, you had humble beginnings! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

thats 63 is so fresh and so clean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 11 2005, 07:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*hey bean!! warn people before you post shit like that!!!!!*_

_*those cars have been know to cause teardown of ones ride!! i know it happened to me..hahahah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i love 63dippn...ooowee*_


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
There should be a warning box on those kinds of pics huh?
_WARNING: The surgeon general warns that viewing this pic may cause severe emotional reaction and/or vehicle teardown._
:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2005, 01:43 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> There should be a warning box on those kinds of pics huh?
> WARNING: The surgeon general warns that viewing this pic may cause severe emotional reaction and/or vehicle teardown.
> ...


no shit huh...awe man that was a good one J!!!

Hey when do I order my poster!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 13 2005, 03:10 PM
> *hey bean!! warn people before you post shit like that!!!!!
> 
> those cars have been know to cause teardown of ones ride!! i know it happened to me..hahahah :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i love 63dippn...ooowee
> [snapback]3407653[/snapback]​*


i will warn everyone from now on.....hahahahahah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 13 2005, 03:45 PM
> *no shit huh...awe man that was a good one J!!!
> 
> Hey when do I order my poster!!!
> [snapback]3407831[/snapback]​*


Im still waiting on them to email me a proof so i can approve it... was supposed to be emailed to me by this morning.... still no email. Maybe they got busy with bigger jobs? If its not here by tomorrow, ill call them.


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

2 of my kids


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

my oldest


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

me


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*My apologies to all of you for not posting up a bunch of new pics...after this weekend I will have close to, what Im hoping, 100 new pics!! I wont post all of them at one of course, but there will be new ones up!! :biggrin: *_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Hey ARIZONALOW...thanks for sharing bro..*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Here is one I took this morning...this picture speaks for itself...*_


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 14 2005, 09:38 AM
> *Here is one I took this morning...this picture speaks for itself...
> 
> 
> ...



That hat is worth a million bucks on ebay hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice pic........who's hat bro..................i think i have to fine someone who's name starts w/ a "B"...................j/k :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 14 2005, 07:38 AM
> *Here is one I took this morning...this picture speaks for itself...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 14 2005, 10:12 AM
> *nice pic........who's hat bro..................i think i have to fine someone who's name starts w/ a "B"...................j/k  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3412002[/snapback]​*



hahahaha


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 14 2005, 08:14 AM
> *hahahaha
> [snapback]3412012[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
_*my job is done...bringing joy to my "BROTHAS FROM ANOTHA MOTHA"*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Sorry about the delay 73... I'm here. But I'm heading RIGHT back in there when I'm done posting. :biggrin: 

Here's a couple pics from the BBQ/Raffle this weekend at Clark Park. The people, food, and atmosphere was amazing! I'm glad I was there to experience it and here now to share it :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's one I took a couple weeks ago at a picnic. The little homeboy was loving it just chillin on the handlebars.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

You can't insert pics anymore??


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Hopefully this works.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is a b & w!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

New Style 64


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

New Style 64's


----------



## Big Edd (Jul 18, 2005)

HEY WHAT HAPPENED TO PICTURES OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Edd_@Jul 19 2005, 01:35 AM
> *HEY WHAT HAPPENED TO PICTURES OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS
> [snapback]3435207[/snapback]​*


*I just got back into town last night bro...I will be posting a grip of pictures... :0 *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 19 2005, 09:28 AM
> *I just got back into town last night bro...I will be posting a grip of pictures... :0
> [snapback]3435673[/snapback]​*


you left the show to early.....


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 19 2005, 01:02 PM
> *you left the show to early.....
> [snapback]3437513[/snapback]​*


WE DID MEET UP LATER WITH ROD AND JOOST AND JOHNNY...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PANIC_@Jul 19 2005, 01:40 PM
> *Great pics :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3437815[/snapback]​*


_*stay tuned bro...i have a grip of pics just about ready...*_


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 19 2005, 01:40 PM
> *stay tuned bro...i have a grip of pics just about ready...
> [snapback]3438312[/snapback]​*


post them up jonny , i can't wait to see them


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Me too... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 19 2005, 03:41 PM
> *WE DID MEET UP LATER WITH ROD AND JOOST AND JOHNNY...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3437819[/snapback]​*


and no one called me.?.... dam you guys.. :dunno:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

heres a pic of my lil girl


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*hey sic...that is a cool pic...man she has the look already...hahahaha*_


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Can't hate on them verts. :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 20 2005, 12:52 PM
> *hey sic...that is a cool pic...man she has the look already...hahahaha
> [snapback]3443586[/snapback]​*


thanks bro. i was jus playin around camera i jus got


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

pic 2 

tha wind was blowin lol


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Come on Jonny i know you got some badass pictures this past weekend  start the posting.
Real lowrider pictures are my crack.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Ok Demon here you go...
Sorry it took so long to load these new pics up. Editing and resizing took 3 days! Please enjoy the pics...and as always your comments and suggestions are welcome...
Johnny*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Mas*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Whew...finally done....hahaha..enjoy.*_


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:0 :0 DAMMMM THEM ARE SO BAD ASS PICS JOHNNY ...:thumbsup:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

DANMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, who's the Vato with all the Mexica tattoos :0 :0 
Hey Jonny, Those pictures are worth the wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I think most will agree you capture the momments and the stories behind the pics













Which at times is missing in big corporate mags,movies,videos, and media.
The Demon Blue,y-que


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

YOU ARE THE MAN!!!! :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: 

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Beautiful pics! uffin:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Firme photography  The black & white stuff is my favorite...Can you also do sepia tones??


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Thanks Huey!!!, Its all you LSTYLER, Hey Azrdr-thanks man, Jason where is my poster!! hahahaha*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jul 20 2005, 11:33 PM
> *DANMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, who's the Vato with all the Mexica tattoos :0  :0
> Hey Jonny, Those pictures are worth the wait  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I think most will agree you capture the momments and the stories behind the pics
> Which at times is missing in big corporate mags,movies,videos, and media.
> ...


_*Thanks for the words Raul, it may sound kind of strange, but I take responsibilty for what I do with my camera. You are correct in that there are soo many stories that need to be told. This is just one way of doing it...Im honored that the gente trust me enough to do my best with their pictures...

Raul..I owe you big time bro!! Lets get together in LA and get down on some Muertos artwork!! :0 :0 *_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jul 21 2005, 07:29 AM
> *Firme photography    The black & white stuff is my favorite...Can you also do sepia tones??
> [snapback]3448600[/snapback]​*


*Yeah I can do sepia tones....I havent quite taken a picture that looked just right in sepia though...I can try one in a bit...Thanks for the props...*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

great job john john-------------man you and joost were all over in a couple of days que no........:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 21 2005, 08:42 AM
> *great job john john-------------man you and joost were all over in a couple of days que no........:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3448951[/snapback]​*


_*Thanks VP...yeah it was a busy 3 days! I really wanted him to understand what lowriding was truly about...he needed to see as much as possible. Not to mention when someone travel 16 hours on a plane (7,000) miles they deserve to see it all...hahahaha*_


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

man.......you should have brought by the pad bro........that way he would know what real carne asada is suppose to taste like bro......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 21 2005, 07:47 AM
> *Thanks VP...yeah it was a busy 3 days! I really wanted him to understand what lowriding was truly about...he needed to see as much as possible. Not to mention when someone travel 16 hours on a plane (7,000) miles they deserve to see it all...hahahaha
> [snapback]3448979[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 21 2005, 08:54 AM
> *man.......you should have brought by the pad bro........that way he would know what real carne asada is suppose to taste like bro......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3449024[/snapback]​*


I heard you have your carne asada shipped in from a kick ass bbq'r out in camarillo, califas??? 

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao: ........o ya those homies really know how to "q" out in camarillo......... :uh: ....... :roflmao: i heard they make gourmet pizza on the grill..... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jul 21 2005, 07:55 AM
> *I heard you have your carne asada shipped in from a kick ass bbq'r out in camarillo, califas???
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3449034[/snapback]​*


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 21 2005, 09:08 AM
> *:roflmao: ........o ya those homies really know how to "q" out in camarillo......... :uh: ....... :roflmao: i heard they make gourmet pizza on the grill..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3449087[/snapback]​*


  that's how we get down homie...Sorry about this 73 Rivi  now let's see some more flicks of your visit out here...Did you get that link that I sent homie?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Great Pics Johnny :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Tres mas....*_




























:0 :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

This one is cleaaaaan!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Sepia you ask...sepia you get...hahahahaha...Thanks homie!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*hey VegasBlvd..no I didnt get the link...good to see you homie..*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*"That tree is East Los to me...-Miklo Verca"*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Uno Mas...*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

WOW!! They look great bro... I'm jealous of the scene!! We all photograph what the stories we want to tell and what we love and your passion shows in your photographs. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 21 2005, 10:13 AM
> *WOW!!  They look great bro... I'm jealous of the scene!!  We all photograph what the stories we want to tell and what we love and your passion shows in your photographs.  Thanks for sharing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3449434[/snapback]​*


_*I cant wait to get out there and hang with you all....real soon brother..real soon*_


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

beautiful pics Jonny.....the stories we could tell.......


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> I think most will agree you capture the momments and the stories behind the pics
> Which at times is missing in big corporate mags,movies,videos, and media.
> The Demon Blue,y-que
> 
> Real pics, real people.....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Thats such a good point Abel..real people..real pics! Thats a big compliment Abel, I want my pics to reflect the realism...and as far as the stories, man Im still rolling over the one about Summer Madness..(Too bad it doesnt run!) hahahahahaha*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 21 2005, 08:42 AM
> *great job john john-------------man you and joost were all over in a couple of days que no........:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3448951[/snapback]​*


yeah they were i didnt know that joost was down this way ..it was cool to have met johnny and joost very down ....we kicked it by my house at the coldtoe parking lot ...man the stuff joost said lol about how big and how much food we get here ..i think i would starve in amsterdam ....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 21 2005, 12:03 PM
> *Thats such a good point Abel..real people..real pics! Thats a big compliment Abel, I want my pics to reflect the realism...and as far as the stories, man Im still rolling over the one about Summer Madness..(Too bad it doesnt run!) hahahahahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3450087[/snapback]​*


true story.....I miss cruising Whittier Blvd...Atlantic Blvd...diffrent time. Some of the OG vets remember those times better than I do. I was just a snotty nosed Valley Boy! 

The next weekend I was cruising Hollywood Blvd. Who remembers Hollywood Blvd?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

"EL PINO".............................. :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i remember "HOLLYWOOD BLVD,SUNSET AND WESTERN"........and of course "LAUREL CANYON AND THE SAN FERNANDO MALL"...........and you are still just a snotty nose valley boy.............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 21 2005, 11:26 AM
> *true story.....I miss cruising Whittier Blvd...Atlantic Blvd...diffrent time. Some of the OG vets remember those times better than I do. I was just a snotty nosed Valley Boy!
> 
> The next weekend I was cruising Hollywood Blvd. Who remembers Hollywood Blvd?
> [snapback]3450228[/snapback]​*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 21 2005, 12:26 PM
> *true story.....I miss cruising Whittier Blvd...Atlantic Blvd...diffrent time. Some of the OG vets remember those times better than I do. I was just a snotty nosed Valley Boy!
> 
> The next weekend I was cruising Hollywood Blvd. Who remembers Hollywood Blvd?
> [snapback]3450228[/snapback]​*


_*Haha...may be true...but a snotty nosed valley boy already crusiing a bad ass 65!!*_


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

[attachmentid=218960]


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

[attachmentid=218961] :cheesy:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 21 2005, 06:34 AM
> *Thanks for the words Raul, it may sound kind of strange, but I take responsibilty for what I do with my camera. You are correct in that there are soo many stories that need to be told. This is just one way of doing it...Im honored that the gente trust me enough to do my best with their pictures...
> 
> Raul..I owe you big time bro!! Lets get together in LA and get down on some Muertos artwork!! :0  :0
> [snapback]3448625[/snapback]​*


Fo sure, Homie  Day of the dead in Arizona or in E.L.A. at self-help graphics on Chavez.
I just talked to Joost, he is on his way home  



:cheesy: :cheesy: on the pictures of the murals. I know of some more George Yepes murals so when your back in L.A.


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

Those pics come out so clear, do you use a tri pod or no. GREAT PICS HOMIE!


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jul 21 2005, 05:09 PM
> *Fo sure, Homie  Day of the dead in Arizona or in E.L.A. at self-help graphics on Chavez.
> [snapback]3452127[/snapback]​*


Is it true that self-help graphics was shut down? I read an article about the board members closing the place last month.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jul 22 2005, 06:30 AM
> *Is it true that self-help graphics was shut down? I read an article about the board members closing the place last month.
> [snapback]3455902[/snapback]​*


It is true from what i heard from a board member, because of money issues. They are still having meetings to work things out and keep it open  Check out the website, if it is still up.


Day of the dead march and party  at self-help is sick.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Jul 21 2005, 05:37 PM
> *Those pics come out so clear, do you use a tri pod or no. GREAT PICS HOMIE!
> [snapback]3452273[/snapback]​*


no tripod...i should start using one for night photos though....but as for day photos no tripod....thanks for the props


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Night photos are my favorite!!! But I don't get as much time to go do them because they are more time consuming with the tripod/exposure times. 

Great photos bro... these are my favorite. I like different things about each of them but what stands out most to me here is the finish, color, and feel of them.














































Let us know if you ever want us to post in your topic... but I definitely hope you'll share your perspective with the good folks at Documenting Lowriding. The work is inspirational!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 23 2005, 10:13 AM
> *Night photos are my favorite!!!  But I don't get as much time to go do them because they are more time consuming with the tripod/exposure times.
> 
> Great photos bro... these are my favorite.  I like different things about each of them but what stands out most to me here is the finish, color, and feel of them.
> ...


Exceptional Photography there Howard. Absolutely Fantastic!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

I can say thanks for the complement if you're refering to the input I gave and the pics I was appreciating, but if it is for the photography itself I will have to redirect it to 73 Riviera because those are his shots. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 23 2005, 12:32 PM
> *I can say thanks for the complement if you're refering to the input I gave and the pics I was appreciating, but if it is for the photography itself I will have to redirect it to 73 Riviera because those are his shots.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3463742[/snapback]​*


O my bad Howard! Beautiful work Johnny.....
:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 23 2005, 01:12 PM
> *O my bad Howard! Beautiful work Johnny.....
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3463879[/snapback]​*


Its cool... just wanted to make sure he got credit for his photos. I'm into photography as well and love looking at Johnny's work too... you can check out some of our photos and what we do with Expressions in southwest Detroit at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=174729&st=400 

More pics Johnny!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 23 2005, 07:13 AM
> *Night photos are my favorite!!!  But I don't get as much time to go do them because they are more time consuming with the tripod/exposure times.
> 
> Great photos bro... these are my favorite.  I like different things about each of them but what stands out most to me here is the finish, color, and feel of them.
> ...


thanks howard!!!!! thanks for sharing bro!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Thanks Sixone...the comments keep me motivated!*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Got some new pics I was hoping you would check out Johnny to keep you motivated for your travels... they should capture what you can look forward to when you come to Detroit- just good old fashioned hanging out and cruising with good people. Let me know what you think. :biggrin: 

http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

here mike!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

the pics are great howard...they sure do motivate!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Within the cold concrete the heart of the barrio beats...beauty will bloom.*_

thats what this mural said to me......


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

NICE!!! Where was that shot taken?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 26 2005, 10:24 AM
> *NICE!!!  Where was that shot taken?
> [snapback]3482023[/snapback]​*


_*i took that shot in the barrio where i live brother...its on the Grant Park center*_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 26 2005, 08:55 AM
> *Within the cold concrete the heart of the barrio beats...beauty will bloom.
> 
> thats what this mural said to me......
> ...


..........and you're a poet!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hahahaha...ok now...


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

You know I'm kidding Bro!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

my kind of art :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

mas arte :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jul 26 2005, 12:03 PM
> *You know I'm kidding Bro!
> [snapback]3482616[/snapback]​*


i know you are...i have OG POET tattoed on my gut though..i was kinda shy about telling you


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2005, 01:06 PM
> *mas arte :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482631[/snapback]​*


Hell yea.....I'll second that


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Tony start on page 19 bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2005, 11:54 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

63 , top down, chrome under, optioned , guards, zeniths, skirts, what else you need did i mention bigblock


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Those fotos came out FIRME, Carnal!! You give them pics a soul!! 
It makes you feel like you're right there!!....    

Now I got a new background on the monitor!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2005, 12:06 PM
> *mas arte :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482631[/snapback]​*


now thats a NICE pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

this picture just had to be posted up here, the man himself looking at pearl jam


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2005, 12:54 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's my car :0 wonder how that picture surfaced, that was at a hotrod cruise night in Lake Forest, When I rolled in, I locked the back up and the rear wheels chirped. people were looking like WTF??? :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Wow, that's my car :0  wonder how that picture surfaced, that was at a hotrod cruise night in Lake Forest, When I rolled in, I locked the back up and the rear wheels chirped. people were looking like WTF??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3500114[/snapback]​*


Damn thats you...That shit is bad


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 28 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Wow, that's my car :0  wonder how that picture surfaced, that was at a hotrod cruise night in Lake Forest, When I rolled in, I locked the back up and the rear wheels chirped. people were looking like WTF??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3500114[/snapback]​*


i was bored and found some more pics...... maybe i have more of your car...from that show...

this is a nice pic of your rims...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 28 2005, 07:47 PM
> *Damn thats you...That shit is bad
> [snapback]3500139[/snapback]​*



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jul 28 2005, 07:47 PM
> *Damn thats you...That shit is bad
> [snapback]3500139[/snapback]​*



THANKS,


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i loved that 63 i would have never taken it apart i woulda bought another one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

409 tilt tach padded dash amfm tissue box pw's pvw's man u must sniffed some GOOD glue the day u broke it down


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and brandon im still waiting for you to find the KO's


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah he gave me some of the same glue.....
now both of our cars are torn down....


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2005, 04:40 PM
> *and brandon im still waiting for you to find the KO's
> [snapback]3506240[/snapback]​*



Ok, Ok, I'll give you a discount for me lagging.....


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

any bigger pics of your 63 ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

<>


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

brandon do u know i took those 3 pics of your car atthat show? they r property of ME damn it. i do need those ko's like yesterday man take 20 minutes to look for em or sell me your zeniths


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2005, 05:00 PM
> *brandon do u know i took those 3 pics of your car atthat show? they r property of ME damn it. i do need those ko's like yesterday man take 20 minutes to look for em or sell me your zeniths
> [snapback]3506366[/snapback]​*



:0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 29 2005, 04:02 PM
> *:0  :0
> [snapback]3506382[/snapback]​*



hater


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TOPIC H-BOMB! INCOMING!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 29 2005, 05:08 PM
> *I have a 61 bubbletop :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506417[/snapback]​*


`~


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2005, 05:14 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3506451[/snapback]​*



Mark's car is badd


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 30 2005, 12:14 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oehhhh 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: it is


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

you got a close up on the setup??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Jul 29 2005, 04:36 PM
> *Nice.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506558[/snapback]​*


SECOND THAT


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 29 2005, 07:47 PM
> *SECOND THAT
> [snapback]3506596[/snapback]​*


trippl3 that


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 30 2005, 12:24 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




oehhhhhh, got any closer close-ups? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: are those japanese pumps or something?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

here's one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 29 2005, 04:49 PM
> *oehhhhhh, got any closer close-ups?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: are those japanese pumps or something?
> [snapback]3506603[/snapback]​*



basically its a regular setup with some custom made tanks and motor covers from what i can tell


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

What an incredible photo! 









You've got real talent 73riviera, my dad is a professional photographer and i showed him your photos, he was amazed. He thinks you could easily make a living out of photography. :biggrin: One day ill hopefully have the photography ability you do.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 30 2005, 01:00 AM
> *basically its a regular setup with some custom made tanks and motor covers from what i can tell
> 
> 
> ...




thats a possibility too. This picture is very nice, i like these round-shaped blocks, ive seen em posted before by black magic guys :cool


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 30 2005, 02:28 AM
> *What an incredible photo!
> 
> 
> ...



he sure does, he`s very serious about it! Its cool watching him taking his pics :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 29 2005, 05:28 PM
> *What an incredible photo!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so dippinit


what was the reason for you tearing down the car?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2005, 07:15 AM
> *so dippinit
> what was the reason for you tearing down the car?
> [snapback]3509450[/snapback]​*


HE HAD A REAL BIG RAT AND RODENT PROBLEM...THE EXTERMINATORS MADE HIM DO IT.











Brandons new Non Profit Organization


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 29 2005, 06:28 PM
> *What an incredible photo!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2005, 05:15 AM
> *so dippinit
> what was the reason for you tearing down the car?
> [snapback]3509450[/snapback]​*



bought the car in 1990, started to show it in 1995, by 2003 it was a little tired so I wanted to freshen it up, and one thing lead to another :uh: It should come out nice :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*THANKS 63DIPPIN (B)!! yOU KNOW IT WOULDNT BE LIKE THIS WITHOUT YOU!!*_

DRIVING TO WORK...hehe









ohoh!!!!


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

hahaha, those dated 1983 Zeniths you drove 4 hours to get from me :biggrin: 
damn, we did party that night tambien :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2005, 09:03 AM
> *hahaha, those dated 1983 Zeniths you drove 4 hours to get from me :biggrin:
> damn, we did party that night tambien :biggrin:
> [snapback]3519934[/snapback]​*


 IT WAS MORE LIKE 6 1/2 IN THE RAIN "MEMBER" YEAH I REMEMBER GETTING UP AT 6 THINKING I WAS LEAVING AND HAD TO GET RIGHT BACK IN BED...HAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 10:05 AM
> *IT WAS MORE LIKE 6 1/2 IN THE RAIN "MEMBER" YEAH I REMEMBER GETTING UP AT 6 THINKING I WAS LEAVING AND HAD TO GET RIGHT BACK IN BED...HAHAHA
> [snapback]3519953[/snapback]​*



ha, damn J, 2 ol skool ranflas, Zeniths por el otro tambien??


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2005, 09:11 AM
> *ha, damn J, 2 ol skool ranflas, Zeniths por el otro tambien??
> [snapback]3520006[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Johnny... What's up good homie? :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

;"


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey Veagsblvd!!! they look great bro...nice angles :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 04:58 PM
> *THANKS 63DIPPIN (B)!! yOU KNOW IT WOULDNT BE LIKE THIS WITHOUT YOU!!
> 
> DRIVING TO WORK...hehe
> ...





oehhhhhhh thats nice!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

One more for now... I lost a lot of pics when my computer crashed :angry: 










San Diego LRM show-


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Aug 1 2005, 09:32 AM
> *One more for now... I lost a lot of pics when my computer crashed  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


love it...man i like the symmetry in that one bro... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2005, 09:18 AM
> *;"
> [snapback]3520064[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 1 2005, 09:31 AM
> *oehhhhhhh thats nice!
> [snapback]3520142[/snapback]​*


*hehehehe...i had to do it joost...just for a little while...couldnt resist it..hehehe :0 *


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2005, 09:03 AM
> *hahaha, those dated 1983 Zeniths you drove 4 hours to get from me :biggrin:
> damn, we did party that night tambien :biggrin:
> [snapback]3519934[/snapback]​*



Some how I remember that night and I wasn't there hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Aug 1 2005, 10:32 AM
> *One more for now... I lost a lot of pics when my computer crashed  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



can I get a close up of the patterns?? They look really nice :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 1 2005, 09:50 AM
> *Some how I remember that night and I wasn't there hahahaha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3520238[/snapback]​*


_*Yeah Nacho...from what I can remember..it involved some chinese food...cranberry and vodka...some dark ass ale german beer...and some neon orange spray paint...all while listening to the Jackson 5....*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

More pics Johnny... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 10:57 AM
> *Yeah Nacho...from what I can remember..it involved some chinese food...cranberry and vodka...some dark ass ale german beer...and some neon orange spray paint...all while listening to the Jackson 5....
> [snapback]3520266[/snapback]​*



Johhny tagged up my bathroom and hallway with orange paint :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2005, 10:01 AM
> *Johhny tagged up my bathroom and hallway with orange paint :0
> [snapback]3520290[/snapback]​*


hahaha...not even close to how it happened, but we will leave that story for another day....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 05:42 PM
> *hehehehe...i had to do it joost...just for a little while...couldnt resist it..hehehe :0
> [snapback]3520204[/snapback]​*




I know the feeling, i had my wheels and my car, and i always said to myself, no wheels until the hydraulics work too, but yet i ended up put them on `just for a minute` and im still driving on them :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 08:40 AM
> *love it...man i like the symmetry in that one bro... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3520197[/snapback]​*


Gracias. I plan on getting all my favorite pics enlarged and posted up around my garage when I finally get one :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Close up of the caddy... be request :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks bro, damn those flowers look crazy :biggrin: I like that a lot


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2005, 10:55 AM
> *thanks bro, damn those flowers look crazy :biggrin: I like that a lot
> [snapback]3520710[/snapback]​*



u find them ko's yet


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*ok 3 more...*_

_*Kinda cool with the clouds behind....*_









:biggrin: :0 









_*fairly clean...*_









_*oh..even stamped 1983!!!!*_


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

is your pm-box full by any chance johnny? :biggrin:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

Boy, It would look old school with Tru rays????

I know a guy who has a set  

Hmmmmm.... Zenith---Tru Ray Trade????


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

The T-Bird looks tight with them old school's on em!! I wanna get something like that for my lincoln.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 1 2005, 01:47 PM
> *The T-Bird looks tight with them old school's on em!! I wanna get something like that for my lincoln.
> [snapback]3522027[/snapback]​*


yeah they help with the oldschool look huh...when i see you on friday jump in and ill show the working 8 track!!!!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

I see the bird has been set free :0 Good work Jonny, really like the og look  


Whats up Joost,Nacho


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 02:54 PM
> *yeah they help with the oldschool look huh...when i see you on friday jump in and ill show the working 8 track!!!!
> [snapback]3522697[/snapback]​*


NICE!!! I gotta 8 track in the linc, just don't know if it works cuz I don't have any 8 tracks. :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Aug 1 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Isee the bird has been set free
> [snapback]3522760[/snapback]​*


just for a little while...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 1 2005, 03:03 PM
> *NICE!!! I gotta 8 track in the linc, just don't know if it works cuz I don't have any 8 tracks.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3522790[/snapback]​*


awe man hit up the segunda and get some earth wind and fire or tower of power on 8 track bro... :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 1 2005, 03:05 PM
> *VERY NICE :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3522819[/snapback]​*


cool bro..did you like the pics...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 03:09 PM
> *cool bro..did you like the pics...
> [snapback]3522852[/snapback]​*


HELL YEA YOU GOT MAD SKILL'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 02:05 PM
> *awe man hit up the segunda and get some earth wind and fire or tower of power on 8 track bro... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3522816[/snapback]​*


OH DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!
I'll bring the Ralphy P. :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 1 2005, 03:11 PM
> *HELL YEA YOU GOT MAD SKILL'S :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3522880[/snapback]​*


thanks alot....i hope that i can make some kind of impression with the work...check back in often bro...ill keep posting


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Aug 1 2005, 03:24 PM
> *OH DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!
> I'll bring the Ralphy P. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3522950[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 03:26 PM
> *thanks alot....i hope that i can make some kind of impression with the work...check back in often bro...ill keep posting
> [snapback]3522961[/snapback]​*



4 sure


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 1 2005, 11:05 PM
> *awe man hit up the segunda and get some earth wind and fire or tower of power on 8 track bro... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3522816[/snapback]​*





damn im playing that song - thats the way of the world from earth wind and fire right now


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2005, 12:24 PM
> *u find them ko's yet
> [snapback]3520968[/snapback]​*



I haven't been to my Mom's house since you met me there last time... We can do it on a weekday


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Great photos bro, props! You got talent...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 2 2005, 08:12 AM
> *I haven't been to my Mom's house since you met me there last time... We can do it on a weekday
> [snapback]3526600[/snapback]​*



any day u want im on vacation :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

some of my stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

good work brent..thanks for sharing dude....the rear lense pics are really cool


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 3 2005, 08:25 AM
> *good work brent..thanks for sharing dude....the rear lense pics are really cool
> [snapback]3533367[/snapback]​*



thanks ive always loved taking pics


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

I love seeing people seeing things from the perspective of their lens and sharing... thanks Mr. Impala. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Got more?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 3 2005, 03:29 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a cool pic :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yoast please tell me you know who that is......please


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 3 2005, 09:02 PM
> *yoast please tell me you know who that is......please
> [snapback]3534965[/snapback]​*




i was kinda hoping somebody else can :biggrin: Im from europe man, only been in LA for 8 days, i only know alot of names and cars but i dont know what all the people look like, i know thats abel on the right :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 3 2005, 12:23 PM
> *thats a cool pic, is that you drasticbean on the left?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3534753[/snapback]​*


NO BEAN IS DARKER THAN WESLEY SNIPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

nah i already know its Ralph Fuentes :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 3 2005, 01:14 PM
> *NO BEAN IS DARKER THAN WESLEY SNIPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3535028[/snapback]​*


man was cold!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

looking good, got any more pics of this ride?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: probably one of my favorites


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2005, 09:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thats pretty cool how they did that


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 3 2005, 03:14 PM
> *NO BEAN IS DARKER THAN WESLEY SNIPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3535028[/snapback]​*


and i lay the pipe on the women like wesley snipes


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

My 64. 
The bomb next to me had a nice paint job.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 4 2005, 12:06 AM
> *My 64.
> The bomb next to me had a nice paint job.
> [snapback]3536327[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2005, 01:31 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3535141[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: 

This is F'n Clean!!!


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2005, 01:31 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3535141[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: 

Clean Frame!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my all time favorite pic is one i cant post quite yet it was taken the day lifestyle had 40+ cars in one spot ill post it after the episode airs on tv


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 3 2005, 07:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE SHOT!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Great Pics Johnny but umm where are all the bikes :dunno:


Gotta start taking bike shots man like me.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0 I thought this came out good :dunno:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

*
DAMN !!!!!
*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

thats real...oh man those are some shots right there...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 10 2005, 02:53 PM~3582145
> *
> DAMN !!!!!
> 
> ...



When I think of paint, this car and Butterscotch on the rocks come to mind.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy: Keep those flix comin'


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: can u see my reflection offf of the vent glass


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

I aint gay, but I love Fred. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: brrrr its cold


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

for osis


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: for osis


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Whos 65' is that?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

SOME REALLY NICE WORK :biggrin: 
HELLA GOOD PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i am hella liknig them pics hommie


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 11 2005, 10:57 PM~3599282
> *Whos 65' is that?
> *



who wants to know? :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

you had too much time on your hands at the shop today, but you managed to get me a wallpaper shot


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 12 2005, 12:16 AM~3599495
> *you had too much time on your hands at the shop today, but you managed to get me a wallpaper shot
> *



this is my wall paper :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 11 2005, 05:47 PM~3597087
> *:biggrin:
> *


OHHHHHHH WOW, Pictures of Emblems :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Aug 12 2005, 12:33 AM~3599521
> *OHHHHHHH WOW, Pictures of Emblems :0  :0
> *



wow nothing gets passed you does it


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

used this one


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Nice pics MrImpala......... do I see 2 2 door big bodies sneeked in those pics?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 12 2005, 10:21 AM~3604092
> *Nice pics MrImpala......... do I see 2 2 door big bodies sneeked in those pics?
> *



probably u will see a HANDFUL of em in vegas


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr Impala
Posted Today, 12:12 AM

 
QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Aug 11 2005, 10:57 PM) 
Whos 65' is that?



who wants to know? :biggrin:









Ummmm...... Just a big fan of 65' rags :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 12:16 PM~3604883
> *Mr Impala
> Posted Today, 12:12 AM
> 
> ...



hmm well who are you mystery man and this is a 65 ht


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You know who I am man, we go way back  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 12 2005, 12:44 PM~3605059
> *You know who I am man, we go way back   :biggrin:
> *


WINK WINK


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

clean ass pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=243185]I like this one...........


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

i tried but i got no skill on the camera :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

your rear end shortened?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 12 2005, 06:38 PM~3606945
> *your rear end shortened?
> *


no.......real d's....just picked up a ford 9 inch that will be in next week though


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 12 2005, 01:11 AM~3601425
> *wow nothing gets passed you does it
> *


no it really does'nt, 
but why only pictures of emblems and accesories, are you tring to hide something


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i think he was bored, but i think many know which cars they are. and some other cars might not be "shot" ready


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 12 2005, 07:07 PM~3607471
> *i think he was bored, but i think many know which cars they are. and some other cars might not be "shot" ready
> *


i know holmes.  
i was just wondering what the point was? but it's whetever that dude is in to is cool.
I know exactlly what cars those are


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Aug 12 2005, 08:04 PM~3607453
> *no it really does'nt,
> but why only pictures of emblems and accesories, are you tring to hide something
> *



trying to hide something? UMM NO I posted the whole cars many times


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

thats better  thanks
just keep it real, if your gonna post pictures of someones car or project
but much better


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Aug 13 2005, 12:27 AM~3609144
> *thats better  thanks
> just keep it real, if your gonna post pictures of someones car or project
> but much better
> *



YES SIR CAPTAIN


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2005, 09:01 AM~3609973
> *YES SIR CAPTAIN
> *


Alright then 
better :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by whoizitnow_@Aug 13 2005, 10:51 AM~3610290
> *THOSE CARS  BELONG ON A OLD MAN SITE NOT A LO LO SITE RETARDS
> *


Thanks. we were all waiting for you to tell us what to do with those pictures
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whoizitnow_@Aug 13 2005, 07:51 PM~3610290
> *THOSE CARS  BELONG ON A OLD MAN SITE NOT A LO LO SITE RETARDS
> *




great entree newbie :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

If we continue to respond to this ass then he'll keep posting. Just ignore him until his user name gets deleted


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

the pics are just different things people are posting as the topic says "through the eye of MY camera". always different ways to take a picture of naked chick... or car.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i take lotsa pics


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

nice pictures :thumbsup: 
is that green thing a ufo landing


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*oK guys..lets keep it positive in here...i dont want this topic going to the shit like others...i will be posting a few pics this week..so please keep checking back in...

here are two i took of this young cat cruising down the street..i was sitting by my window, saw him cruise by...i ran out of my house in my draws and said hey!!! hey!!! hey looked at me and turned around-i ran inside and grabbed my camera-put some clothes on.hahahah*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice shots Johnny... you weren't on here for a WHILE. Where you been?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*was off for two days....i will be real busy the next few days..taking AZ pics of cars...please check back and give me your input Howard..thanks for everything*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 15 2005, 02:34 PM~3626826
> *was off for two days....i will be real busy the next few days..taking AZ pics of cars...please check back and give me your input Howard..thanks for everything
> *


FOR SURE!! I'll be looking forward to them and thanks for the words :biggrin: 

Just to let you know we have a tattoo party coming up in November and some riders from KY will be coming up as well as some other clubs from here in MI if you can't make it in September. But there wouldn't be any cruising of course  Good people and fun though, nonetheless.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 15 2005, 11:37 AM~3626833
> *FOR SURE!!  I'll be looking forward to them and thanks for the words  :biggrin:
> 
> Just to let you know we have a tattoo party coming up in November and some riders from KY will be coming up as well as some other clubs from here in MI if you can't make it in September.  But there wouldn't be any cruising of course    Good people and fun though, nonetheless.
> *


you got it bro...def..will be one of the two...


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey 73 Riviera I am going to be in Tucson AZ for 3 days starting tonight are you anywhere near there? Let me know bro, I am going to PM you my cell maybe we can have a few beers bro  hit me up, if you have a chance :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 15 2005, 01:20 PM~3627063
> *Hey 73 Riviera I am going to be in Tucson AZ for 3 days starting tonight are you anywhere near there? Let me know bro, I am going to PM you my cell maybe we can have a few beers bro    hit me up, if  you have a chance  :biggrin:
> *



I already told him to call you lol. Damn I wish I was closer, I would roll tambien :biggrin:


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Found this young guy crusiing down the street...as usual he was somewhat aprehensive when I pulled out my camera...but he was cool in the end...*_




























_*This young guy lives in my neighborhood..hes only 18 years old and has two vehicles already! He came by to show me newest car a pretty clean 53! He is in school and working every night after school!!!*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

NICE!! I especially like those night shots! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Johnny... do you use PhotoShop at all? Just curious.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 17 2005, 08:30 AM~3641606
> *NICE!!  I especially like those night shots!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Johnny... do you use PhotoShop at all?  Just curious.
> *


No I dont have the photoshop program...do you use it/like it?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, and YES!!! It's a must. If you know someone that has it you should try it out but it gives you ALOT of freedom with your pics. A photographer friend of mine recently told me...
_"Basically photography is basically about 4 things. Finding a subject, choosing a lens and exposure, framing the subject to your liking, and printing the photo.. Pretty simple when you think about it."_
With digital photography the finished product is what you see, or "printing" the photo. It adds a step because the photo can be "ready" without being printed (internet, e-mail, images, etc.). That is where Photoshop comes in... its the darkroom for the digital photographer. It is where you "print" or prepare your photo for publishing via the web or anywhere else you show your images. It's worth looking into as it is state-of-the-art and you can grow with the program. I've been using it for a while and still learn new stuff everyday.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 17 2005, 08:55 AM~3641712
> *Yes, and YES!!!  It's a must.  If you know someone that has it you should try it out but it gives you ALOT of freedom with your pics.  A photographer friend of mine recently told me...
> "Basically photography is basically about 4 things. Finding a subject, choosing a lens and exposure,  framing the subject to your liking, and printing the photo.. Pretty simple when you think about it."
> With digital photography the finished product is what you see, or "printing" the photo.  It adds a step because the photo can be "ready" without being printed (internet, e-mail, images, etc.).  That is where Photoshop comes in... its the darkroom for the digital photographer.  It is where you "print" or prepare your photo for publishing via the web or anywhere else you show your images.  It's worth looking into as it is state-of-the-art and you can grow with the program.  I've been using it for a while and still learn new stuff everyday.
> *


I couldnt agree more...I was trained on a traditional 35mm (Nikon FE2), but the freedom and turnaround time that digital allows cant be denied! I am using a digital imaging program that was purchased with my laptop, but it isnt photoshop...the program I use allows for simple editing...kinda keeps me honest you know...hahahaha..I will definitely look into buying Photoshop....sounds like a cool program!


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

nice pics jonny! im flattered that your new favorite pic of howards is of me! lol no for real thats cool because i dont really like any pics of me!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 17 2005, 02:40 PM~3642578
> *nice pics jonny!  im flattered that your new favorite pic of howards is of me! lol  no for real thats cool because i dont really like any pics of me!
> *


Yeah... but you've got to be the most photographed homeboy in Southwest Detroit... LOL


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 17 2005, 11:40 AM~3642578
> *nice pics jonny!  im flattered that your new favorite pic of howards is of me! lol  no for real thats cool because i dont really like any pics of me!
> *


_*
IT REALLY IS BRO...I ACTUALLY HAVE IT AS MY DESKTOP BACKGROUND!! THE WHOLE FEEL OF THAT PIC IS GREAT!!*_


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

thats cool man! im just getting into photography thanks to my man howard, he is a fool with it i think he sleeps with that damn camera in his hand. i realy like your pics and im sure you are up on him but check out www.estevanoriol.com


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i never edit my pics cuz i dont know how to lol


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

nice pics on the topic. have to take it easy following the kids around, might think your MJ's buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2005, 02:43 AM~3647443
> *i never edit my pics cuz i dont know how to lol
> *


Man... I feel like there is a good sized group of us on here who aspire to improve our photography. We should do a sort of tutorial or Questions/Answers thread where we can all share tips/tricks and all that... THEN, invite the photographers we look up to to stop in a hang out a little. Actually, that's part of the idea behind Documenting Lowriding (in my signature) but maybe something more specific? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 17 2005, 11:43 PM~3647443
> *i never edit my pics cuz i dont know how to lol
> *


_*hahahaha....no need to brother...looking good to me! thanks for sharing your pics by the way!!!!!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 17 2005, 11:14 PM~3647363
> *thats cool man!  im just getting into photography thanks to my man howard, he is a fool with it i think he sleeps with that damn camera in his hand.  i realy like your pics and im sure you are up on him but check out www.estevanoriol.com
> *


Thanks for link Augie!!!! Yeah I can understand the obsession/disease that Eric has, I too am infected with the same!! If I leave without my camera I feel like I lost something! Ill go check that out!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 18 2005, 05:31 AM~3649551
> *Man... I feel like there is a good sized group of us on here who aspire to improve our photography.  We should do a sort of tutorial or Questions/Answers thread where we can all share tips/tricks and all that... THEN, invite the photographers we look up to to stop in a hang out a little.  Actually, that's part of the idea behind Documenting Lowriding (in my signature) but maybe something more specific?  :biggrin:
> *


_*
Sounds good to me brother!*_


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm not sure if this has been posted but in the September 2005 issue of LRM on page 28 there is a little section on a guy from Chicago that takes pictures with an antique camera. Here's the link and a picture from the website.
http://www.geoffreynicholson.com/#


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

^ Another


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

"Vegas 2 Diego"


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

seems as though i can only focus on point of this picture


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 18 2005, 10:19 AM~3650617
> *seems as though i can only focus on point of this picture
> 
> 
> ...



_*hahahahahahahahahahahaha..........man i was waiting for it!*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

WHO took that? To me it looks like the work of that guy with the big camera at the shows but I've never seen that shot...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Nevermind... went back a page, now I see. :biggrin:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 18 2005, 11:19 AM~3650617
> *seems as though i can only focus on point of this picture
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*I saw this dude mobbing down the street on his cell phone with some funk blaring out of the speakers!!! Had to get him!*_


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

You must live on Lowrider Blvd... LOL Always stopping people to get flicks. 

Just wondering... did you get a shot of the car with the blue leafing AND the sky in the background? If so I have an idea... if not, just sit on your porch and I'm sure you'll catch another one today... LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

HAHA.... WHITE BOY LOOKS like "BOBBY HILL from KING OF THE HILL"


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*I took some photos while we waited to gather everyone for the Phx cruise... here are a few...*_

_*LILer Southcentralblue...a really cool cat who is always positive and ready to help...we need more friends like him around...check out his tats!*_


















_*Some of the homies just chilling...I like this pic...*_









_*A shot of LILer BigRay's hood patterns!!*_


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 22 2005, 01:08 PM~3669267
> *I took some photos while we waited to gather everyone for the Phx cruise... here are a few...
> 
> LILer Southcentralblue...a really cool cat who is always positive and ready to help...we need more friends like him around...check out his tats!
> ...


Nice hat in the first pic :biggrin: and I really like the second pic. 
:thumbsup: 

Also... nice shot of the hood patterns


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 22 2005, 04:08 PM~3669267
> *I took some photos while we waited to gather everyone for the Phx cruise... here are a few...
> 
> LILer Southcentralblue...a really cool cat who is always positive and ready to help...we need more friends like him around...check out his tats!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT for the homie 73rivi.... 





[attachmentid=253430]


[attachmentid=253436]


[attachmentid=253440]


[attachmentid=253424]


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i like this stripe job, real good work. who did it?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2005, 01:21 AM~3674446
> *   TTT for the homie 73rivi....
> [attachmentid=253430]
> [attachmentid=253436]
> ...


_*Thanks for sharing bro...real nice pics man!*_


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: more pics??


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Ummmmmm........ Ya!


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

nice pics jonny is that caddy in your neighborhood? its clean man you make me miss arizona!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Aug 24 2005, 03:47 AM~3681355
> *nice pics jonny is that caddy in your neighborhood?  its clean man you make me miss arizona!
> *


yeah all those pics are from here in Az....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*I found this old pic from a couple years back...thought it was kind of cool...*_


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

kinda looks like the black beauty from the green hornet :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 24 2005, 01:31 PM~3684016
> *kinda looks like the black beauty from the green hornet  :biggrin:
> *


i dont really know that car...
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

its the car they used in the series the green hornet from the mid 60s, was made by the same producers of the first batman series.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

damn thats crazy bro..it sure does resemble that car huh...damn that crazy!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i took this at our BBQ.. i like this... its a father and son....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

its all about the kids....... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 24 2005, 08:52 PM~3685587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS!!! Thanks for sharing them... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 24 2005, 02:25 PM~3683958
> *I found this old pic from a couple years back...thought it was kind of cool...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THAT PIK LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

WHAT U THINK


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 25 2005, 02:04 AM~3688175
> * WHAT U THINK
> *


_*I like the age on those pictures bro....

Seeing that you are from King of Kings....here is one for you!! You just never know what I have in the vault!! *_ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 25 2005, 07:17 AM~3688774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*Looks good Yoast...I see you are learning the ways of the force my young padawan!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 24 2005, 05:52 PM~3685587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*Hey Bean!!! Thanks for sharing bro..nice subject...family!!*_


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

man.... bombs are realy good subjects to photograph. so many lines and places to focus on those old rides


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 25 2005, 04:16 PM~3689021
> *Looks good Yoast...I see you are learning the ways of the force my young padawan!
> *



did you know that was the first time in my life, ive seen one of these done up in the bombstyle? I fucking love that chevy, the colors, accesories, wheels, beautiful


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i think this picture belongs in this topic too


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 25 2005, 07:35 AM~3689094
> *did you know that was the first time in my life, ive seen one of these done up in the bombstyle? I fucking love that chevy, the colors, accesories, wheels, beautiful
> 
> 
> ...



i know the owner :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 25 2005, 09:14 AM~3689013
> *I like the age on those pictures bro....
> 
> Seeing that you are from King of Kings....here is one for you!! You just never know what I have in the vault!!  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy: HEY THATS MY HOMIE RIGHT THERE WHEN DID YOU TAKE THAT PIK & THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

WICH ONE LOOKS BETTER


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*I would say def. the black and white bro!!

I took that pic of your homie at the cruise last month at the Mcdonalds in Whittier!!*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: ORALE WHEN ARE U COMING BACK TO L.A.   HEY U DONT MIND IF I POST SOME OF MY FLIKS ON YOUR TOPIC  :dunno: THIS IS ONE KOOL TOPIC U STARTED I ALSO LIKE TAKING FLIKS 2 ITS FIRME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:  AQUI TE VA ANOTHER 1NE


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your pics, true art. uffin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## dagame602 (Aug 31, 2005)

You have a good eye. I like all the pictures

DaGame602


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Thanks for taking the time to go through all of the pages..I know it takes some time...I appreciate the respects*_


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin: I CALL THIS THE DIRTY ASS GARAGE,AND A CLEAN ASS 61. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2005, 12:52 PM~3727464
> *:biggrin: I CALL THIS THE DIRTY ASS GARAGE,AND A CLEAN ASS 61. :biggrin:
> *


*damn those are badass bro!! awe man i really like the usage of light in those photos...wonderful ideas!!

OUT OF THE DARKNESS AND INTO THE LIGHT IT CAME...

is what Im gonna call that series*


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

q-vo, Jonny
Whats up, when you gonna post the new series of pictures? :cheesy: 
you should put them in an album or book. Call it cultura y mas, or somethig like that.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*that would be cool huh...sounds like a good idea!!!!! i have alot of pics bro...soo many that i havent even posted bro....hey why havent you called me!!*_


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

I have called ese. I just got back from vacation in Vegas, but i can't post those pictures on this post. j/k.
how about those White stripes? :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Wasup Johnny? Nice pics bro- I'm loving these pics - they have alot of culture and more than *just cars*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Aug 31 2005, 03:09 PM~3728271
> *Wasup Johnny? Nice pics bro- I'm loving these pics - they have alot of culture and more than just cars
> *



_*thanks dude...let me know when your done with what ya working on...ill get my camera fired up and warm when im out there!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 31 2005, 04:20 PM~3727607
> *damn those are badass bro!! awe man i really like the usage of light in those photos...wonderful ideas!!
> 
> OUT OF THE DARKNESS AND INTO THE LIGHT IT CAME...
> ...


Nice title Johnny!  

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## MazdaMadness (Jul 1, 2004)

nice pics dog, keep dat shit up :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Here are some pics from last weekend's cruise to Sonic!

The Homies from High Rollerz...very supportive brothers...kinda quiet but very cool!*_



















_*Adam and his wonderful wife..really good people...very helpful and kind hearted...it has been my pleasure getting to know them...*_














































_*The homie Fred!! :0 :0 ...*_










_*The kids!!!!!!*_










_*My SON!!!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*One more i forgot to post...*_


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

hey johnny awsome pics, do you have any more pics of that caprice in the background??


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 2 2005, 09:51 AM~3739755
> *hey johnny awsome pics, do you have any more pics of that caprice in the background??
> *


are you talking about the mocha colored one with two tone interior in the background?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Jus playin Rod....

sorry i dont...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 2 2005, 09:59 AM~3739795
> *are you talking about the mocha colored one with two tone interior in the background?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Jus playin Rod....
> 
> sorry i dont...
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 2 2005, 09:51 AM~3739755
> *hey johnny awsome pics, do you have any more pics of that caprice in the background??
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 2 2005, 03:10 PM~3741651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro nice ride


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Great pics Johnny!! You still planning on coming out... I know I'm persistent but don't want to miss the opportunity to kick it in the Midwest before the SuperShow. Really want to get down on some shooting together too! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice pics 73 Riviera


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MORE PIKZ!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I knew I had a pic of your rivi Johnny :biggrin:
[attachmentid=269022]
[attachmentid=269023]


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

niiiiice


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
_*awe man that made my day Deeloc...hadnt seen any driving pics before....thanks bro!!*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I had an opportunity to take some photographs of the Chavez statue yesterday evening...the statue is so very true to his likeness...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 4 2005, 01:41 PM~3750258
> *Our MAJESTIX #5 - 2005 video will be done at the end of October.
> All five videos will be on DVD at that time.
> *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is clean johnny............they just opened up a small memorial park to c. chavez here in san fernando about 6 months ago bro........


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 7 2005, 08:07 AM~3768347
> *I had an opportunity to take some photographs of the Chavez statue yesterday evening...the statue is so very true to his likeness...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks VP...yeah it is a wonderful homage to chavez...they have named this huge park in his honor...I actually live only 6 blocks away for the famous hall where Chavez had one of his fasts!! kinda cool when i pass by there...it is closed now...but damn can you imagine the energy inside that building...


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Those are some really nice pictures of the Chavez statue. He was a big part of the community in Oxnard, Califas. It is sad that more hasn't been done to recognize that. I want to check out the museum in Delano, Ca one of these days...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Sep 7 2005, 11:51 AM~3769536
> *Those are some really nice pictures of the Chavez statue. He was a big part of the community in Oxnard, Califas. It is sad that more hasn't been done to recognize that. I want to check out the museum in Delano, Ca one of these days...
> *


thanks ranflitas...yeah it is a very cool piece...im proud that he is recognized in our community as a leader and defender of human rights


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Whats up Johnny you get my PM's?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

i must say that there are alot of great pics on here...my hat goes off to all of you..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks straped! the topic has really become a place for the posting of pics that reflect who we are...

thanks for your comments


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 31 2005, 03:32 PM~3728416
> *thanks dude...let me know when your done with what ya working on...ill get my camera fired up and warm when im out there!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 17 2005, 12:11 AM~3284101
> *:biggrin:
> *



That 2nd pic. looks like it came straight out of gilligan's Island. It's cool.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

JOHNNY WHAT ELSE CAN I SAY THAT HASN"T ALREADY BEEN SAID.... THANK"S FOR SHARING YOUR BEAUTIFUL TALENT WITH US. :biggrin:


----------



## azlow4life (Jul 25, 2005)

Whatup AZ Gente, Much props and respect to Rivi, you do excellent work homeboy. Here is a sample of my work. I have been in this game for a long time and paid my dues. We should talk.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azlow4life_@Sep 7 2005, 11:56 PM~3773653
> *Whatup AZ Gente, Much props and respect to Rivi, you do excellent work homeboy. Here is a sample of my work. I have been in this game for a long time and paid my dues. We should talk.
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 7 2005, 08:34 AM~3768199
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> awe man that made my day Deeloc...hadnt seen any driving pics before....thanks bro!!
> *


I forgot I had em. I like shooting pics when peeps is in their rides. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=269857]
Here's the trunk shot I took too.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I love those pics of Cesar Chavez' statue. Especially the second one, very regal.


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

hey jonny! i meant to ask you about your set up on the rivi before but forgot, do you have a belt driven or trunk mounted compressor? and how much faster do you think my response would be if i added a second tank? lookin to make some improvements for next season!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

maybe he will sell you his.................we ripped those shits out of there............ :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Sep 8 2005, 03:23 AM~3774711
> *hey jonny!  i meant to ask you about your set up on the rivi before but forgot,  do you have a belt driven or trunk mounted compressor?  and how much faster do you think my response would be if i added a second tank?  lookin to make some improvements for next season!
> *


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 8 2005, 08:49 AM~3775376
> *maybe he will sell you his.................we ripped those shits out of there............ :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

That's my tio's caddy. Shit I never knew it was on here, He's been working on it and might have something new for the Vegas show. If anybody has anymore pics of my tio's car send them my way. [email protected]



> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2005, 02:21 AM~3674446
> *   TTT for the homie 73rivi....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

DAMB THAT PLAQUE LOOKS LIKE SOME OTHER CLUBS! I WONDER WHERE THEY GOT THE IDEA


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

real talent right there


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 8 2005, 03:47 PM~3777994
> *DAMB THAT PLAQUE LOOKS LIKE SOME OTHER CLUBS! I WONDER WHERE THEY GOT THE IDEA
> *


 :0


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Sep 8 2005, 09:45 AM~3775684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*i know this isnt a lowrider, but oh damn...i have an affinity for italians!!! not much i wouldnt do to own one of these...
please excuse the water spots..it had rained a little*_


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*here is one of me working...getting that car on "film" had me equally as excited...*_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good shots bro, I don't think anybody would mind owning a Ferarri.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 9 2005, 10:15 AM~3782820
> *here is one of me working...getting that car on "film" had me equally as excited...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Ah shit lookit johnny... u always workin hard on these pics huh homie? here's another one at that hop after the show... oh and those pics u took of the chavez statue are fuckin nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

You look just like Joey in this picture, lol.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK76_@Sep 9 2005, 12:17 PM~3783492
> *You look just like Joey in this picture, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


_*damn thats kinda cool huh....man see i better not be out there doin shit im not supposed to....never know who is watchin or takin pics for that matter

thanks nightstalker that was kinda cool*_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 9 2005, 12:39 PM~3783609
> *damn thats kinda cool huh....man see i better not be out there doin shit im not supposed to....never know who is watchin or takin pics for that matter
> 
> thanks nightstalker that was kinda cool
> *



:0 Then we would do a "what happens in vegas...." kind of thing... and not tell noooobody :nono: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2005, 01:02 PM~3783740
> *:0  Then we would do a "what happens in vegas...."  kind of thing... and not tell noooobody :nono:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


_*
or...

"What happens at the wash...stays at the wash..."*_


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 9 2005, 01:06 PM~3783761
> *
> or...
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy: Damn! Good work Johnny! I'm impressed... Slow down though...you're gonna put me out of a job! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ese Volo_@Sep 9 2005, 01:19 PM~3783859
> *:cheesy:  Damn!  Good work Johnny!  I'm impressed... Slow down though...you're gonna put me out of a job!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


_*yeah whatever bro...compared to you im just a cub licking my paws...i dont have an office next to someone that we'll leave un-named! hahaha...

your the man bro*_


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

I thought maybe I'd post some of these pictures in here. The pics are from the Mexican parade in Chicago.


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

hey johnny did you see the post i sent last week? i was wondering if you wanted to sell your tanks? and i had some other questions about your set up


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Sep 15 2005, 09:22 AM~3820428
> *hey johnny did you see the post i sent last week?  i was wondering if you wanted to sell your tanks? and i had some other questions about your set up
> *


PM me bro...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

had a crazy thunderstorm in so cal tonight caught this :0 

before and during lightning


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

saw this on the road today


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 8 2005, 01:10 AM~3774257
> *I forgot I had em. I like shooting pics when peeps is in their rides. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=269857]
> Here's the trunk shot I took too.
> *


i wonder who did that trunk????hhmhhmmmmm


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

gangsta


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*hmmm i wonder what kind of craziness took place behind that closed garage door!!
hey primo remember the disconnected battery incident?*_


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 20 2005, 01:26 PM~3850996
> *hmmm i wonder what kind of craziness took place behind that closed garage door!!
> hey primo remember the disconnected battery incident?
> *



Is that the incident with the back seat that caught, nevermind... that was another one lol :biggrin:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just got back from a trip to Playa del Carmen, Mex. While we were down there we spent a day visiting Chichen Itza. Here's a few pics I took.

[attachmentid=283340]
[attachmentid=283339]
[attachmentid=283338]
[attachmentid=283337]
[attachmentid=283342]


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*Im envious....thanks for sharing bro....*_


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

[attachmentid=283344]
[attachmentid=283345]
[attachmentid=283346]
[attachmentid=283347]
[attachmentid=283348]


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Those pics are bad ass.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

[attachmentid=283350]
[attachmentid=283351]
[attachmentid=283353]
[attachmentid=283354]
[attachmentid=283356]

here was the security guard at the top of the pyramid.

[attachmentid=283357]


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Thats sick, thaks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*DAYTONS AND DINSMORE*


----------



## jimmysin (Sep 5, 2004)

THATS SUM CRAZY SHIT THERE!!!! BAS ASS PICS!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

very nice pics homie thanx, good talent........


----------



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN (Aug 24, 2005)

great photos, looking good!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Great Pics! Long time no talk/see Johnny!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 20 2005, 01:39 PM~3852000
> *Those pics are bad ass.
> *


FOR REAL !


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Sep 20 2005, 01:42 PM~3852033
> *
> here was the security guard at the top of the pyramid.
> 
> ...


That damn dog is still up their fuck man...I went earlier this year for spring break and he still their damn. :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

how you doin johnny? still alive?.....just getting your topic to the top again :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

JOHNNY..........................................






















































Where are you?????????????????????????? :wave: :dunno:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I took this picture this past summer 

[attachmentid=318269]


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 19 2005, 04:08 AM~4028680
> *JOHNNY..........................................
> Where are you?????????????????????????? :wave:  :dunno:
> *


I guess he got a new job... WITH A FIREWALL  :banghead: :tears: 

I'm sure as soon as he gets his www.internet straight he'll more than make up for his absence. Right Johnny?


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
never a grey sky down here :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Oct 20 2005, 01:45 AM~4035782
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> never a grey sky down here :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


NICE!!


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

drivin in the passenger seat! thats a collectors item right there! :0


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

I like that 68 with the low skool look, any more of it uffin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

HEY ALL THE PICS ARE REAL NICE AND CLEAN GOOD JOB.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY LAS VEGAS 2005


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

more


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

After all those Beers gotta watch out for the MAN!!!!!


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Sep 20 2005, 02:26 PM~3850996
> *hmmm i wonder what kind of craziness took place behind that closed garage door!!
> hey primo remember the disconnected battery incident?
> *


hell ya that car is like cristine


----------



## PREMIER 1 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Oct 19 2005, 10:45 PM~4035782
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> never a grey sky down here :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Oct 21 2005, 11:28 AM~4045980
> *I like that 68 with the low skool look, any more of it uffin:
> *


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Much respect homie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Man, I haven't donated in a while....


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

This one has a little enhancement


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Okay... A little off the subject, but DAMN


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Johnny,

Here's some pic's of my Tray on Supremes............


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*nice work Al.....keep em guessing brother*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Whats up Johnny havent seen you online in months


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Nov 1 2005, 10:18 PM~4118892
> *
> *


looks like the cops for tots at elysian


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 2 2005, 09:16 PM~4124563
> *Whats up Johnny havent seen you online in months
> *



yea .......me neither  . I plan on hitting him up this weekend to see whats up


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 2 2005, 07:16 PM~4124563
> *Whats up Johnny havent seen you online in months
> *


*hey brent how are you brother...i miss LIL bro!!!! I love the pics man..good work right there!!
*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*whats up trudawg!?!?*
*hey vegas..thanks for posting bro!!*


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Carnal how have you been?!?!?


Me, I'm still tryin to get settled here in Tucson.......


Just wanted to say Q-Vo!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 2 2005, 11:12 PM~4125095
> *hey brent how are you brother...i miss LIL bro!!!! I love the pics man..good work right there!!
> 
> *


Yeah... where you been bro? You moved right? All settled in yet? Alright well hit me up here, or in Expressions thread, or on the phone- Detroit is still waiting for a visit


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Good, job thoes pics look really good! I can always apprecate talent in photography!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Nov 1 2005, 11:18 PM~4118892
> *
> *


thats tight -old school -


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice brother. 


What kind of camera and lense are you using???


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice pics!!! I only went back a couple of pages. I need more time to go through them all, but good job to everyone that posted pics


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Sep 20 2005, 03:34 PM~3851961
> *Just got back from a trip to Playa del Carmen, Mex.  While we were down there we spent a day visiting Chichen Itza.  Here's a few pics I took.
> 
> [attachmentid=283340]
> ...


A few of mine from chichen itza...








From the top of the main pyramid
























Pit where Mayans dumped sacrifices...








and best of all my liquor cabinet at the Riu Palace in Cancun.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Here is one of my favorites.... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle_@Oct 20 2005, 02:07 AM~4035887
> *:0
> *


loving the right hand drive impala :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

]. :biggrin:


----------



## shotcaller818 (Feb 18, 2006)

GOOD PICS!


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

nice thread


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 7 2006, 12:10 PM~5567456
> *
> *


Glad to see this topic dug up!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

What up Johnny?!!!!!! :biggrin: 
Hit me up, I still havent seen the pics from the Guadalupe show.


Holla at me!!!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 17 2006, 03:26 PM~5623980
> *What up Johnny?!!!!!! :biggrin:
> Hit me up, I still havent seen the pics from the Guadalupe show.
> Holla at me!!!
> *




johnny was just over today, actually did the chinese buffet with him.... and an alarm installed in his nephews ride... you should see some of the artwork he recently had on display @ the museum.... shit was off the hook! 

GOOD WORK AS ALWAYS JOHNNY! WAY TO CAPTURE THE MOMENT OF TRUE RIDERS


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

damn u guys have some breath taking pictures! keep up the good work fuckers :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 17 2006, 09:53 AM~5622259
> *Glad to see this topic dug up!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah let's keep it going!
I wish I had something worthy of posting ... Come on Howard, Joost and anyone else - yall got archive's of shit - I jus know it!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

This is from the San Diego Low Rider Show:










these three rides are clean as hell!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO JOHNNY/ 73 RIVIERA????? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Jun 28 2006, 01:39 PM~5683482
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO JOHNNY/ 73 RIVIERA?????  :dunno:
> *



He got a real job, :0 :0


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Johnny just e-mailed me. He stated his car should be out in about 3 weeks.
He is still working on a future lowrider video with ol' school video footage that I'll be providing him. He has big plans so stay tuned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 28 2006, 03:52 PM~5684257
> *Johnny just e-mailed me.  He stated his car should be out in about 3 weeks.
> He is still working on a future lowrider video with ol' school video footage that I'll be providing him.  He has big plans so stay tuned.
> 
> *



I miss Johnny   


:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

im invited to his house in 2 weeks so maybe i can get a little snap shot of his riviera :biggrin: he said its out pretty soon.....real shame he`s not on lil anymore


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

He's firewalled at work.. but he should be back soon... just needs to get internet setup at his house... :biggrin:

I had a chance to look at some of his pics and video that he's taken... and its BADASS :cheesy:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

It's been a few days and didn't want this post to go anywhere & obviously not on the same level or as nice as 99.8% of the pics posted here, but here's mine at a commercial shoot for a local auto parts chain!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Homies from tha STEEL CITY ....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT just two pics... it looks better than ever.. and it's coming out strong in the next few weeks.. down for a year and a half... and it's coming back... :0 


















73Rivi... wow..  he told me about what it took for him to tear it down.... so after all that it's good to see it coming back strong... it looked really good... plus now it's on juice and not air... also got a chance to see some of the stuff he's been working on.. wow.. i wish i could post some of the pictures he showed me this weekend... i wanna be like him when i grow up. :biggrin:


----------



## JayZero (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pic man


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JayZero_@Jul 11 2006, 12:08 AM~5751222
> *Nice pic man
> *



Thanks  

but wait till Johnny aka 73Rivi comes back... he's gonna blow people away with his pics... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 16 2005, 08:59 AM~3280569
> *And, just a suggestion, you should create a portfolio website showcasing your photography.  Its good for the culture to have such representation and it could be good for you as well (meeting people, networking, etc.).  Again... wonderful photography!!
> *


I agree good work and thanx 4 taking the time to post them excellent work brother it is appreciated. hope i can see more


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 11 2006, 07:53 AM~5751143
> *TTT just two pics... it looks better than ever.. and it's coming out strong in the next few weeks.. down for a year and a half... and it's coming back...  :0
> 
> 
> ...






sup

did you take these pics late at night, last week after the cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 16 2006, 03:39 AM~5781515
> *sup
> 
> did you take these pics late at night, last week after the cruise  :biggrin:
> *


Yup... :biggrin: 

Oh an Joost, I saw the ones you took and damn... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*From the Planet "GETLOW"*


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 17 2006, 07:24 PM~5788236
> *Yup...  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh an Joost, I saw the ones you took and damn... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *




yeah i saw you guys, whole bunch of people in the middle of the night :biggrin: i was feeling a little too tired for joining the get together that evening i was on the couch in the corner :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 19 2006, 11:46 AM~5803154
> *yeah i saw you guys, whole bunch of people in the middle of the night  :biggrin: i was feeling a little too tired for joining the get together that evening i was on the couch in the corner  :biggrin:
> *



Next time homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:wave: 

Hey Johnny,

Whens your next visit to East L.A.???

We gotta hit Manuels Tepeyac and then take a cruize down the Blvd in Pearl jam! with the new bling bling in the back window!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Bling Bling huh? I wonder what that is? hehe.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 20 2006, 04:48 PM~5812193
> *:wave:
> 
> Hey Johnny,
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 13 2006, 12:43 PM~5600892
> *A few of mine from chichen itza...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

It been a minute since i have had the opp to popst some new pics...soo Ill be bringng my topic back with a vengeance....hahahaha..thanks to everyone who kept it alive!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks 73 Rivi :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jul 24 2006, 04:01 PM~5833922
> *Thanks 73 Rivi :thumbsup:
> *


Your welcome!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Post some more :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok here are more....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

I have to give you mad props for the great pictures you take every time i see your work it BLOWS my mind away!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 24 2006, 07:02 PM~5833934
> *Your welcome!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks again !!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 24 2006, 05:55 PM~5833876
> *It been a minute since i have had the opp to popst some new pics...soo Ill be bringng my topic back with a vengeance....hahahaha..thanks to everyone who kept it alive!!!
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


GREAT pics Johnny!!!! Thanks for sharing them... glad to see you back on the boards, missed you buddy :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :biggrin: more pics Johnny... shit, those were just teasers... :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

i love this topic


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 25 2006, 02:45 PM~5840852
> *i love this topic
> *


thanks alot...I started it with the intention of sharing what I was seeing-Pride.
Visit often as I will be posting with a vengeance....hahahha


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is one for my homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my cameras getting more complicated and heavier all the time :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

here are two out of my archives....I dont think I have posted these before....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 25 2006, 01:59 PM~5840971
> *here are two out of my archives....I dont think I have posted these before....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I really like this one...sooo much pride and meaning in this one.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok check these out....

different flavor, but very cool!

*This series was taking during a night of backyard boogieing on a 51!*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Its all about the "chucks"




















I didnt take this one...but can you see the odd man out..hahhahahahahaa


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 25 2006, 04:04 PM~5841312
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Wasup big timer!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice hat "J"


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Gotta go home and make some plaque stands! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2006, 04:09 PM~5841341
> *Nice hat "J"
> *


hahahahahahahahahaha..oh man...you would call me on that one! hahahahahahaha
hey we cant talk about that night 'member"!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

toes....toes ...toes


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BADASS pics homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks homie!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up homie!!nice as always :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY HOMIE...THANX FOR DA PROPS I APPRECIATE THAT COMING FROM YOU BROTHER....


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2006, 04:57 PM~5840950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...would LOVE to see mine doing the same :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

So whens the dvd coming out "J"


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 26 2006, 10:50 AM~5846259
> *So whens the dvd coming out "J"
> *


What does the "J" stand for????

What dvd are you talking about?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Great pics Johnny!!!!


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2006, 01:52 PM~5846661
> *What does the "J" stand for????
> 
> What dvd are you talking about?????
> *


"J"= JOHNNY
DVD...._STREET STARS_


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Jul 26 2006, 12:39 PM~5846955
> *"J"= JOHNNY
> DVD....STREET STARS
> *


OOKaaayyyy.

I've never seen a streetstars vid yet, can you burn me a copy???????? :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 26 2006, 03:48 PM~5847419
> *OOKaaayyyy.
> 
> I've never seen a streetstars vid yet, can you burn me a copy???????? :biggrin:
> *




SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 26 2006, 12:40 AM~5844005
> *thanks homie!!!
> *



Ur welcome... now post some more! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 25 2006, 04:09 PM~5841343
> *Gotta go home and make some plaque stands! :biggrin:
> *


yeah you betta do that!! fines gonna start comin!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 25 2006, 04:53 PM~5841238
> *Its all about the "chucks"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 6 2006, 11:22 PM~5915950
> *TTT
> *





x100----TTT


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## malibu magic (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Aug 6 2006, 04:03 PM~5913525
> *
> *


hey is that little puppet 
bottom pic - far right
:scrutinize:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malibu magic_@Aug 7 2006, 03:45 PM~5919703
> *hey is that little puppet
> bottom pic -  far right
> :scrutinize:
> *


haha no...that my homie javi


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 6 2006, 11:31 PM~5915988
> *x100----TTT
> *



X10000000000000 WHERE THE PICS AT JOHNNY? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu magic_@Aug 7 2006, 03:45 PM~5919703
> *hey is that little puppet
> bottom pic -  far right
> :scrutinize:
> *


DONT LOOK @ ME LITTLE PUPPET.... DONT LOOK AT ME, JUST DIE........


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Aug 23 2006, 10:52 PM~6030256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass al.... i'ma get this one developed and put it in a frame for johnny :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*OG Tedd Wells - props to Joost for tha photo*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 25 2006, 03:53 PM~5841238
> *Its all about the "chucks"
> 
> 
> ...


My Chucks are in this pic


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jul 26 2006, 01:48 PM~5847419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 24 2006, 12:28 PM~6033718
> *My Chucks are in this pic
> *




Este wey... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 24 2006, 03:31 PM~6035154
> *Este wey... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


They are foo.... :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 25 2006, 12:14 AM~6039094
> *They are foo.... :0
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*Come on homie's!*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Where's Johnny at? I know he took pics in San Diego. 
Any new cars coming out?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Sep 4 2006, 10:08 PM~6105279
> *Where's Johnny at? I know he took pics in San Diego.
> Any new cars coming out?
> 
> *



Actually He was FILMING for the next STREETSTARS DVD..  


I served as his substitute... :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sup Knightstalker...can't wait to see what pics you got. Just looking at the other San Diego show threads....n seein what was there, OOOWEEE!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 4 2006, 10:37 PM~6105459
> *sup Knightstalker...can't wait to see what pics you got. Just looking at the other San Diego show threads....n seein what was there, OOOWEEE!
> *



Still Uploading them... maybe i'll have them up tomorrow...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 6 2006, 05:55 AM~6114549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 6 2006, 12:08 PM~6116238
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*SOME PICS FROM CHICANO PARK IN SD* 

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:this is alot of culture at that park!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619+Sep 6 2006, 04:40 PM~6118300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

HERES ONE I TOOK ON MAJESTICS SD PICNIC


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 24 2006, 03:56 PM~6034913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*NICE PICS.... CHICANO PARQUE!!*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Hopefully this picks up once VEGAS is over :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Sep 29 2006, 07:55 AM~6270310
> *  Hopefully this picks up once VEGAS is over  :cheesy:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 29 2006, 06:08 PM~6272812
> *  :biggrin:
> *



What up Knightstalker - I've had the pleasure of indirectly meeting Jenn in PHX and seen you in the AZ side forum a lot ... 

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Oct 4 2006, 06:21 AM~6302778
> *What up Knightstalker - I've had the pleasure of indirectly meeting Jenn in PHX and seen you in the AZ side forum a lot ...
> 
> Nice to meet you!
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

I know its not a lowrider - but it is pretty fuck'n low! Besides I was post'n it for the flake thats in it.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Oct 4 2006, 07:24 AM~6303172
> *I know its not a lowrider - but it is pretty fuck'n low! Besides I was post'n it for the flake thats in it.
> 
> 
> ...


_Hey brother thanks for posting in my topic...I started this one for just this reason! To share and see each other perspective as seen through a lense. The pics were cool and def. had flavor. Keep em comin......_


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 5 2006, 04:47 PM~6313183
> *Hey brother thanks for posting in my topic...I started this one for just this reason! To share and see each other perspective as seen through a lense. The pics were cool and def. had flavor. Keep em comin......
> *



Thanks carnal! Good to see yo ride is up & running - I've become acquainted with *Jenn In Phx* and I seen in the AZ side forum, you re-doing your RIVI for a little while now and you just got it back on the streets not too long ago right? :thumbsup: 

Thanks for the compliment - but like everyone else I do a lot of Right-Click'n & Save'n as I do taking flics! But thanks for the encouragement. I just hope I don't post whack flics like some peeps complain about. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjtEG5RKziA


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 19 2006, 08:23 PM~6600772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

THIS IS SOME OF THE BEST WORK I HAVE SEEN. (I AM ALSO A GRAPHIC ARTIST OUT OF MICHIGAN,SAGINAW) PEACE


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is one i took recently..I have more coming in the next day....


----------



## Sinaloa650 (Oct 24, 2006)

U got bars with the camera!! Keep takn them pics!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

DAMN... NICE PICS


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

hey johnny come see me across 29th ave 
hector :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INTIMADATOR (Oct 7, 2004)

nice pics black sox


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 19 2006, 06:23 PM~6600772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*Photo's courtesy of el volo ...*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*More images homeboyz! 
Courtesy of the greats: VOLO & TWOTONZ*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

>


[/quote]

Nice shot of the "taco" shop......ready for business..... :biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

>


[/quote]

AJ'S UPHOLSTERY....DID IT...


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

BUMP TTT FOR GOOD PHOTOGRAPHERS


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 31 2007, 01:57 PM~7139082
> *More images homeboyz!
> Courtesy of the greats: VOLO & TWOTONZ
> 
> ...


*LORD HAVE MERCY* :0


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jan 31 2007, 11:57 AM~7139082
> *More images homeboyz!
> Courtesy of the greats: VOLO & TWOTONZ
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  


Thanks


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 16 2006, 06:51 PM~6772458
> *Here is one i took recently..I have more coming in the next day....
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

What's up Johnny man!? Any new pics???


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh you know I do....hahahaha....
Let me get some and Ill blow this server up again..hahahhhaha


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

What's up Johnny!


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------

